# Dior Boutique Sales



## labellavita27

Hi all, 

I apologize if there is already a thread for this but incident located it. I was wondering if anyone had any information of when the sales will start in the Dior boutiques?


----------



## Kitsune711

Wait, Dior has sales? Do they have sales on bags too or just accessories?


----------



## labellavita27

Not sure, I asked a sales associate before but she hasn’t mentioned anything and said they only tell them a few days ahead. They get a list of what’s on sale.


----------



## Newbie2016

I have never been to a Dior sale but I have heard  that on rare occasions they have one but are very discreet about it.  I heard they put some seasonal shoes and RTW on sale.  I Also read that items were 30-40% off and final sale.   I think seasonal bags end up at the outlets some time later and classic bags never go on sale.   I imagine others on TPF might chime in with first hand experience.  I am mainly into classic Dior bags so probably wouldn't find it very fun anyway!


----------



## labellavita27

I’m looking for shoes and costume jewelry.


----------



## Hannahdang

I was at the Dior boutique in Toronto yesterday. The sale associate mentioned that the sale will happen very soon. It will be 50% off for RTW and some accessories.


----------



## labellavita27

Hannahdang said:


> I was at the Dior boutique in Toronto yesterday. The sale associate mentioned that the sale will happen very soon. It will be 50% off for RTW and some accessories.



Hmmm no shoes? RTW includes men’s too right? So what collections?


----------



## incoralblue

Yes they do have sales. Last summer they had the Cruise 2017 on sale (the collection done by the design team prior to Maria’s first collection. Then they had a sale last December (I think or at least around that) and it was mostly Maria’s Pre Fall 2017 collection. Usually they’ll have a window for sale just for VIP clients then they open it to the public.

My SA mentioned that there may not be a sale this season as he believes there aren’t enough products but he’s not 100% sure yet. 

The sale usually is 50% off (I can’t remember if shoes were less discount)...but I’ve seen ready to wear, fashion jewelry, sunglasses, silk, shoes (never seen handbags go on sale in the boutiques).


----------



## incoralblue

labellavita27 said:


> Hmmm no shoes? RTW includes men’s too right? So what collections?



I believe if there will be a sale, it will be Winter 2017 and Cruise 2018 collections.


----------



## labellavita27

incoralblue said:


> I believe if there will be a sale, it will be Winter 2017 and Cruise 2018 collections.



Thank you! I have been eyeing some booties!


----------



## nycmamaofone

The department stores will have limited shoes on sale. That's how I got my Fusions on sale.


----------



## Kitsune711

Has there been an update yet as to when the sale will begin?


----------



## labellavita27

Kitsune711 said:


> Has there been an update yet as to when the sale will begin?



No just spoke to the SA and they said sometime this month.


----------



## Kristy0316

My SA sent me photos of some shoes sales. 40% off.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Dior shops in Hong Kong started the sale on 1 June, with 40% off on RTW , shoes and accessories.


----------



## Kitsune711

Oh my, I'd love some silks if they're on sale.


----------



## monicalvlv

Kitsune711 said:


> Oh my, I'd love some silks if they're on sale.



Omg same here!! Do they go on sale tho???


----------



## incoralblue

monicalvlv said:


> Omg same here!! Do they go on sale tho???



Yes I’ve seen silks (including mitzahs) during previous sales.


----------



## monicalvlv

incoralblue said:


> Yes I’ve seen silks (including mitzahs) during previous sales.



That’s awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Kitsune711

I called one of the Toronto stores and they told me that Christian Dior doesn't do sales. So now I don't know what to believe lol.


----------



## fatcat2523

Kitsune711 said:


> I called one of the Toronto stores and they told me that Christian Dior doesn't do sales. So now I don't know what to believe lol.


 They do have sales on accessories and shoes. I got a sales necklace for my mom in last December sales from Vancouver store.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Bought this lovely dress at Dior Hong Kong at 40% off, need a bit of alteration on the shoulder though.


----------



## monicalvlv

Kitsune711 said:


> I called one of the Toronto stores and they told me that Christian Dior doesn't do sales. So now I don't know what to believe lol.



I contacted my sales associate (in the US) and was told that there will be sales on RTW items sooner or later, but she didn't know exactly when


----------



## sonicxml

There are some SLGs at 50% off according to saks SA


----------



## labellavita27

Thanks ladies


----------



## labellavita27

I’m waiting on the us sales, hoping it includes shoes and accessories.


----------



## labellavita27

sonicxml said:


> There are some SLGs at 50% off according to saks SA



Shoes?


----------



## labellavita27

Pre sales starting and shoes are 50% off


----------



## Kitsune711

I went today and it was 50% off the "Zodiac" shawls, Mother Peace Tarot scarves and Mitzahs as well as sunglasses were on sale. I grabbed the Death Mitzah! I wish now that I'd purchased a shawl...


----------



## averagejoe

Kitsune711 said:


> I went today and it was 50% off the "Zodiac" shawls, Mother Peace Tarot scarves and Mitzahs as well as sunglasses were on sale. I grabbed the Death Mitzah! I wish now that I'd purchased a shawl...


I love this!!!! If you want a shawl, then return to the store and get that too. 50% off is a good deal!


----------



## Kitsune711

averagejoe said:


> I love this!!!! If you want a shawl, then return to the store and get that too. 50% off is a good deal!



I know but...$500 is still a lot and...I really want a new bag. The temptation is there and it's killing me.


----------



## Lanymara

Are the Lady Dior Mini Wallets on sale, too?


----------



## Vanana

I bought a lovely classic coat and a bar jacket at 50% off during the vip presale last week. Will be picking it up on Friday and would post photos then


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone know if these coats are on sale?


----------



## gigi11

shopgirl bb said:


> Bought this lovely dress at Dior Hong Kong at 40% off, need a bit of alteration on the shoulder though.
> 
> View attachment 4092442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092443



good finding!
do you know until when is the sales in Dior HK? 
thanks!!


----------



## Vanana

labellavita27 said:


> Anyone know if these coats are on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099710
> View attachment 4099711


Haven’t seen these but wow


----------



## Aelfaerie

Lanymara said:


> Are the Lady Dior Mini Wallets on sale, too?


There is a small selection of full sized wallets and zippy compacts. In taurillon leather, I think, with the bee.


----------



## Lanymara

Aelfaerie said:


> There is a small selection of full sized wallets and zippy compacts. In taurillon leather, I think, with the bee.



Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

Here they are! 
My first Dior RTW (have been collecting Chanel RTW so far and finally trying dior  )
The bar jacket in slate blue and black wool and silk coat at 50%.

Happy hunting everyone!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Vanana said:


> Here they are!
> My first Dior RTW (have been collecting Chanel RTW so far and finally trying dior  )
> The bar jacket in slate blue and black wool and silk coat at 50%.
> 
> Happy hunting everyone!!!
> View attachment 4101096
> View attachment 4101097
> View attachment 4101098
> View attachment 4101099
> View attachment 4101100
> View attachment 4101104
> View attachment 4101105
> View attachment 4101106


Wow the Bar silhouette fits beautifully on you! Quite unique, too. Tres Dior.


----------



## Aelfaerie

I love these sales for the unexpected RTW treasures. I tried on several pieces during the presale last week and walked away with a very special piece. Will take photos when it gets shipped to me!


----------



## Tasha1

Vanana said:


> black wool and silk coat at 50%.



gorgeous on you!! we have the coat at 40% , I tried it on but didn't like because my frame is bigger
but I engoy wearing the bar jacket, a real mastepiece


----------



## Kitsune711

Do things ever go below 50%? I'd like one of the Zodiac shawls but even at $450, that's more than I care to spend on something I know that I'll destroy...plus I'm recovering from a spending spree of late XD


----------



## hermesaddict197

Does anyone know if Dior at heathrow t5 has the sale as well? I want a mitzah and am traveling through next week


----------



## sonicxml

Wildior sandals and judgement tarot slides 70% off on Neiman Marcus site, multiple sizes available:
https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Dior-D...cat000000_cat980731_cat64720743&cmCat=product

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/Dior-W...cat000000_cat980731_cat64720743&cmCat=product


----------



## SalmaB

Has anyone seen these on sale anywhere??? desperate here lol


----------



## labellavita27

they have them in the boutiques and nordsrom had them on sale too.


----------



## SalmaB

labellavita27 said:


> they have them in the boutiques and nordsrom had them on sale too.


Really??? Do you know which location and maybe price??
Thank youuu so much xoxo


----------



## labellavita27

SalmaB said:


> Really??? Do you know which location and maybe price??
> Thank youuu so much xoxo



I dunno which location for NORDSTROM but I saw them in Vegas Dior boutique. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ici

SalmaB said:


> Has anyone seen these on sale anywhere??? desperate here lol


I bought but returned these, they are super stiff, will take alot of wears to break them in.  Leather is gorgeous though, I'm not in the U.S. unfortunately.


----------



## SalmaB

Ici said:


> I bought but returned these, they are super stiff, will take alot of wears to break them in.  Leather is gorgeous though, I'm not in the U.S. unfortunately.


OMG when I need what size are you and how much??? sorry im still desperate lol


----------



## CocoGlitter

Does anyone know if clothes go on sale or when the next sale is? Thank you


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any news on sale !!


----------



## sonicxml

Stars slgs 50% off, also some jewelry and ready to wear


----------



## noegirl

Sale next week. Shoes rtw mostly


----------



## luxurina

Presale on RTW began at saks


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any one has pics please ??


----------



## SalmaB

Here you go! let me know if you want SA's info.


----------



## froggie1018

Does boutique have handbag too or just shoes?


----------



## CrazyCool01

SalmaB said:


> Here you go! let me know if you want SA's info.



Thanks heaps [emoji4]


----------



## CrazyCool01

Sorry to bug anyone with pics of sale fashion jewellery .. TIA!!


----------



## noegirl

CrazyCool01 said:


> Sorry to bug anyone with pics of sale fashion jewellery .. TIA!!




There were like 5 items of jewelry in my store. Sorry I didn’t take pics of the jewelry or the silks.


----------



## noegirl

I actually went a little crazy for the sale. I got several pair of shoes and a pair of pants from the sale rtw.


----------



## averagejoe

noegirl said:


> I actually went a little crazy for the sale. I got several pair of shoes and a pair of pants from the sale rtw.


I love your new shoes!


----------



## noegirl

averagejoe said:


> I love your new shoes!




Thank you!! I had a ball trying everything on!


----------



## CrazyCool01

noegirl said:


> There were like 5 items of jewelry in my store. Sorry I didn’t take pics of the jewelry or the silks.



No problem Thanks for replying


----------



## Cessy08

SalmaB said:


> Here you go! let me know if you want SA's info.


I love the slingbacks here..can i ask for the SA pls? Tia! ❤❤❤


----------



## MyLuxeStyle

Saw these in store today at Dior, Saks, Miami.


----------



## Meowwu

Do dior boutiques in Canada go on sale? TIA.


----------



## averagejoe

Meowwu said:


> Do dior boutiques in Canada go on sale? TIA.


Yes the Dior concessions held sales on some costume jewelry pieces and scarves. The boutique in Vancouver had shoes on sale as well.


----------



## Meowwu

averagejoe said:


> Yes the Dior concessions held sales on some costume jewelry pieces and scarves. The boutique in Vancouver had shoes on sale as well.


Thank you. I got the shoes on sale from holt so was wondering if boutiques would!


----------



## juicypinkglam

has anyone seen / know if these shoes will go on sale this season? do the j'adior shoes ever go on sale?

https://www.dior.com/en_us/products...aw7a_RL1Kx_kM9PpcmTEjkghMhYCuaW_Lg2u8ZACNxaXg


----------



## labellavita27

noegirl said:


> I actually went a little crazy for the sale. I got several pair of shoes and a pair of pants from the sale rtw.



Can I get a sales associate for the door boutique? Also how much were the heart flats?


----------



## noegirl

labellavita27 said:


> Can I get a sales associate for the door boutique? Also how much were the heart flats?



$790 then 50% off. PM me and I’ll send you my SA information


----------



## labellavita27

noegirl said:


> $790 then 50% off. PM me and I’ll send you my SA information



Sent you a PM


----------



## Meowwu

I need honest opinions are these clogs please! (And respective prices in the US?)


----------



## Meowwu

Meowwu said:


> I need honest opinions are these clogs please! (And respective prices in the US?)
> View attachment 4282474
> View attachment 4282475


Massive typos! Oops 

I’d love some honest opinions on these clogs.*


----------



## Apricots

Meowwu said:


> I need honest opinions are these clogs please! (And respective prices in the US?)
> View attachment 4282474
> View attachment 4282475


I love the centre seam and the rivets around the sole.


----------



## Meowwu

Apricots said:


> I love the centre seam and the rivets around the sole.


Me too! I think it’s the seam that runs in the centre that got me!


----------



## averagejoe

Meowwu said:


> I need honest opinions are these clogs please! (And respective prices in the US?)
> View attachment 4282474
> View attachment 4282475


I think they look so easy to wear. I don't know what the US price is, but they are on sale at the moment at Dior boutiques (I believe).


----------



## Meowwu

averagejoe said:


> I think they look so easy to wear. I don't know what the US price is, but they are on sale at the moment at Dior boutiques (I believe).


I need to go and try them again.


----------



## Apricots

Meowwu said:


> I need to go and try them again.


They are listed as €790 on the French site.


----------



## Meowwu

Apricots said:


> They are listed as €790 on the French site.



I wonder if that’s the original price.


----------



## peachy_gurl

noegirl said:


> I actually went a little crazy for the sale. I got several pair of shoes and a pair of pants from the sale rtw.


Does anyone know if they anywhere still has those black flats with the fold hearts??? I love them!!!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Meowwu said:


> I need honest opinions are these clogs please! (And respective prices in the US?)
> View attachment 4282474
> View attachment 4282475


They went on sale US 500+  I tried them on but the strap didn't stay up on my heel and there is no way to adjust the strap.


----------



## Meowwu

mzbaglady1 said:


> They went on sale US 500+  I tried them on but the strap didn't stay up on my heel and there is no way to adjust the strap.


Agreed. (Also they ran out of my size. Lol which made decision making very easy.)


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone know when the next sale is in the US and Spain and Singapore?


----------



## noegirl

labellavita27 said:


> Anyone know when the next sale is in the US and Spain and Singapore?




US is June. Not sure if dates just yet. I can’t wait to see the rtw


----------



## labellavita27

noegirl said:


> US is June. Not sure if dates just yet. I can’t wait to see the rtw



Has it ever occurred slightly earlier than June?


----------



## noegirl

labellavita27 said:


> Has it ever occurred slightly earlier than June?




Not sure. I was told by my SA just a few days ago that it would be in June. Previously I’ve known designer sales to be June and November


----------



## labellavita27

noegirl said:


> Not sure. I was told by my SA just a few days ago that it would be in June. Previously I’ve known designer sales to be June and November



Yah just wondering because Barney’s usually has their sales around same time started early by a month.


----------



## labellavita27

Does RTW ever go more than the 50%?


----------



## Meowwu

Does anyone know when Dior boutiques hold sale in Canada?


----------



## averagejoe

Meowwu said:


> Does anyone know when Dior boutiques hold sale in Canada?


I suspect at the end of May or beginning of June. They don't really announce it so ask an SA to inform you when it begins. Only a few accessories go on sale like costume jewelry and scarves (never bags), and shoes.


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone have intel on the sales yet? I’m hoping a particular RTW goes on sale.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any news on sales ??


----------



## noegirl

Mid June is what I heard for US


----------



## labellavita27

noegirl said:


> Mid June is what I heard for US



I hope it’s sooner


----------



## noegirl

I asked my saks sales associate about Dior and he said later. I’ve already seems louboutin and Valentino sake items so we shall see.


----------



## labellavita27

noegirl said:


> I asked my saks sales associate about Dior and he said later. I’ve already seems louboutin and Valentino sake items so we shall see.



Crossing fingers and toes, it’s soon and what I want is on sale and available


----------



## CrazyCool01

has the sale started ? any body with pics on what is on sale please


----------



## labellavita27

CrazyCool01 said:


> has the sale started ? any body with pics on what is on sale please



I am waiting as well!


----------



## labellavita27

Any sale info yet?


----------



## CrazyCool01

This is what my SA at Dior told me .. No SLGs are on sale this time and very limited jewelry and scarves. not sure about shoes and RTW though ... 

FYI am from Australia


----------



## fabjanna

I heard from SA in European Dior boutique the boutiques are changing policy and rtw will not go on sale any longer, only shoes and small selection of jewelry...


----------



## labellavita27

fabjanna said:


> I heard from SA in European Dior boutique the boutiques are changing policy and rtw will not go on sale any longer, only shoes and small selection of jewelry...



I’m so sad


----------



## CrazyCool01

Yes Dior is trying to join Chanel and gucci .. very few items will go on sale going forward


----------



## Tasha1

I was in the Dior boutique in Amsterdam today and asked about sale. They send the unsold stock to Paris or London for sale and no sale in this boutique because of short of space


----------



## labellavita27

CrazyCool01 said:


> Yes Dior is trying to join Chanel and gucci .. very few items will go on sale going forward



Are you in USA or EU?


----------



## CrazyCool01

labellavita27 said:


> Are you in USA or EU?


Am from Australia


----------



## labellavita27

CrazyCool01 said:


> Am from Australia



Each region has different rules no? Chanel had shoes, accessories and RTW at 40% off this time. So I am assuming Dior might be similar but still the 50%


----------



## De sac

London @ Harrods confirmed sales on RTW at 40% sometime in mid-late June. Did not ask about shoes / jewelry. Waiting anxiously!


----------



## CrazyCool01

CrazyCool01 said:


> Am from Australia


Not sure if this is something new or based on country . I have in the past purchased shoes, slgs and jewellery on sale plus i hav seen RTW on sale too (here in Australia). Has any one shopped the sales so far ?


----------



## labellavita27

labellavita27 said:


> Each region has different rules no? Chanel had shoes, accessories and RTW at 40% off this time. So I am assuming Dior might be similar but still the 50%





De sac said:


> London @ Harrods confirmed sales on RTW at 40% sometime in mid-late June. Did not ask about shoes / jewelry. Waiting anxiously!



Last years sale around this time in the US was 50% off all sale which included RTW , shoes and jewelry.


----------



## labellavita27

I’m hoping it’s the same


----------



## Liberté

This is for europe I guess. I'm totally out of the Paris loop these days, but there used to be Dior private sales in off-store locations. Maybe they have the logistics down better and fewer unsold items than before. If not I'm afraid some of it ends up in the incinerator.  Also I'm fairly sure some of the places selling Dior outside of the Dior stores will have sales also on RTW, at least it did 6 months ago. Unless it's all sodl out which sems to be a possibility.


----------



## labellavita27

The wait is making me go cookooo lol


----------



## noegirl

I saw some of the Europe vip sale items and the rtw on sale made me excited. Wondering if the US will follow suit


----------



## labellavita27

noegirl said:


> I saw some of the Europe vip sale items and the rtw on sale made me excited. Wondering if the US will follow suit


. 

Anything good?


----------



## sonicxml

Sale styles as seen on social media 
Most pieces are from Australia, Hongkong, China mainland
All rights belong to their rightful owners
Let me know if any of the pictures is yours and you’d like to take it down
Pieces may vary by region and store

Sneakers





Boots



Ballet flats



Mary Jane



Heels and sling backs



Jewelry and accessories





RTW


----------



## labellavita27

sonicxml said:


> Sale styles as seen on social media
> Most pieces are from Australia, Hongkong, China mainland
> All rights belong to their rightful owners
> Let me know if any of the pictures is yours and you’d like to take it down
> Pieces may vary by region and store
> 
> Sneakers
> View attachment 4453596
> 
> View attachment 4453597
> 
> 
> Boots
> View attachment 4453598
> 
> 
> Ballet flats
> View attachment 4453599
> 
> 
> Mary Jane
> View attachment 4453600
> 
> 
> Heels and sling backs
> View attachment 4453601
> 
> 
> Jewelry and accessories
> View attachment 4453593
> 
> View attachment 4453594
> 
> 
> RTW
> View attachment 4453595



Thank u!

Any coats? Or trench coats?


----------



## sonicxml

labellavita27 said:


> Thank u!
> 
> Any coats? Or trench coats?


I haven’t seen any yet, just blazers and jackets


----------



## labellavita27

sonicxml said:


> I haven’t seen any yet, just blazers and jackets



Any photos of those?


----------



## sonicxml

labellavita27 said:


> Any photos of those?


I included one red and one black jacket in the pictures, others mentioned a khaki color bar jacket? (a single breast one) and a printed jacket which I assume is from the cruise collection, but I haven’t seen the actual pictures.


----------



## tutu2008

sonicxml said:


> Sale styles as seen on social media
> Most pieces are from Australia, Hongkong, China mainland
> All rights belong to their rightful owners
> Let me know if any of the pictures is yours and you’d like to take it down
> Pieces may vary by region and store
> 
> Sneakers
> View attachment 4453596
> 
> View attachment 4453597
> 
> 
> Boots
> View attachment 4453598
> 
> 
> Ballet flats
> View attachment 4453599
> 
> 
> Mary Jane
> View attachment 4453600
> 
> 
> Heels and sling backs
> View attachment 4453601
> 
> 
> Jewelry and accessories
> View attachment 4453593
> 
> View attachment 4453594
> 
> 
> RTW
> View attachment 4453595


Wow! Everything here is gorgeous!!! Waiting to hear about US!!!!!


----------



## labellavita27

Tick tock tick tock, just waiting for the sale lol I wish they would just announce already!


----------



## De sac

I know, my SA is avoiding my texts for once!


----------



## labellavita27

De sac said:


> I know, my SA is avoiding my texts for once!



Oh my, I wonder when they will say? By this time last year I think they announce a sale and did presales.


----------



## bluedahlia

Bloomingdales NYC had some shoes on sale for 40% off. Even though the sign says Pre-sale my SA thought that they were on sale as of today.


----------



## Meowwu

bluedahlia said:


> Bloomingdales NYC had some shoes on sale for 40% off. Even though the sign says Pre-sale my SA thought that they were on sale as of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4455316
> View attachment 4455317


Those boots and espadrilles!!


----------



## labellavita27

bluedahlia said:


> Bloomingdales NYC had some shoes on sale for 40% off. Even though the sign says Pre-sale my SA thought that they were on sale as of today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4455316
> View attachment 4455317



May I ask for your  SA contact and do they have RTW?


----------



## sonicxml

Nordstrom RTW starting 13th now presale


----------



## labellavita27

sonicxml said:


> Nordstrom RTW starting 13th now presale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4456428



Hi can I have your SA contact?


----------



## labellavita27

If anyone has more info on the boutiques please post


----------



## labellavita27

De sac said:


> I know, my SA is avoiding my texts for once!



Did your SA text u back?


----------



## De sac

labellavita27 said:


> Did your SA text u back?



Not yet! Very strange. Quite possibly he is on holiday but I see the message has been read....
TBH I have just spent a lot at Chanel so I wouldn't mind just waiting until autumn collection...


----------



## Meowwu

How much discount do we get?


----------



## labellavita27

I think bloomeies is 40% and Nordstrom 33% and Dior boutique is 50% but no word of boutique sale yet so I assume grab what u can from department stores


----------



## tutu2008

labellavita27 said:


> I think bloomeies is 40% and Nordstrom 33% and Dior boutique is 50% but no word of boutique sale yet so I assume grab what u can from department stores


Is this Bloomingdales in the U.S.? I’m visiting the boutique tomorrow.. I’ll let you know if I find anything out!


----------



## labellavita27

tutu2008 said:


> Is this Bloomingdales in the U.S.? I’m visiting the boutique tomorrow.. I’ll let you know if I find anything out!



Yes, it is in the us. Are you going to the Dior boutique tomorrow? Omg please update ASAP!


----------



## Louboutin329

labellavita27 said:


> Yes, it is in the us. Are you going to the Dior boutique tomorrow? Omg please update ASAP!



Hi! Does anyone have a SA at a boutique they’d be willing to share contact info with?  TIA!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I couldn’t post this earlier as the app stopped working 
The boutique sale started on 24th May and will end in 14th June. They have 40-50% off on shoes, clothes and costume jewellery. 
I have a full list of what’s on sale in Dubai so please let me know if interested. I posted shoes in the Dior shoes thread


----------



## LavenderIce

My boutique SA said the sale is 50% off on Thursday but are pre-selling now.


----------



## labellavita27

LavenderIce said:


> My boutique SA said the sale is 50% off on Thursday but are pre-selling now.



I got a few pairs of shoes but disappointed in the selection. The one shoe and coat i wanted was 2 seasons old but didn't go on sale sigh


----------



## tutu2008

LavenderIce said:


> My boutique SA said the sale is 50% off on Thursday but are pre-selling now.


Yes I visited the boutique today, and my SA told me the same. She was able to share items on sale today and said said she’ll know about more tomorrow. Sale starts Thursday.


----------



## tutu2008

labellavita27 said:


> I’m so sad


Lots of RTW on sale in the U.S.!! A mix from jeans, to skirts, dresses, and jackets...


----------



## labellavita27

tutu2008 said:


> Lots of RTW on sale in the U.S.!! A mix from jeans, to skirts, dresses, and jackets...



There is but nothing I particular am found of or willing to pay at even 50%. Coats, shoes and jackets I am okay with but the rest I’d destroy, I have a 2 year old niece I live with and help with so no bueno . I wanted this coat but my SA said it wasn’t put on sale. They all get the same list right? Or is it per store?


----------



## Meowwu

Would the Canadian sale dates be the same?


----------



## De sac

If Europe follows French statutory dates will be a few more weeks' wait...


----------



## NewBe

tutu2008 said:


> Yes I visited the boutique today, and my SA told me the same. She was able to share items on sale today and said said she’ll know about more tomorrow. Sale starts Thursday.


Hi labellavita and tutu2008
Are you in US?  Would you mind sharing your SA info? 
I was in the boutique couple days ago, but the SA said Dior rarely have sales these days.  I wondering if it is store specific or the sale is only open to VIPs
TIA


----------



## bluedahlia

I was just at the Dior Boutique in SoHo- NYC. I only confirmed the shoe sale all 50% off and final sale.
Pic below of what was on sale at SoHo.


----------



## tutu2008

A sampling of the 50% off items at the boutique


----------



## labellavita27

tutu2008 said:


> View attachment 4458957
> View attachment 4458956
> View attachment 4458955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sampling of the 50% off items at the boutique




Do you pre sale anything?


----------



## Kas88

Which boutique is this? 



tutu2008 said:


> View attachment 4458957
> View attachment 4458956
> View attachment 4458955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sampling of the 50% off items at the boutique


hic


----------



## tutu2008

Kas88 said:


> Which boutique is this?
> 
> 
> hic





Kas88 said:


> Which boutique is this?
> 
> 
> hic


This is in the U.S.


----------



## Kas88

tutu2008 said:


> This is in the U.S.


In which state if you mind?


----------



## noegirl

tutu2008 said:


> View attachment 4458957
> View attachment 4458956
> View attachment 4458955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sampling of the 50% off items at the boutique



Is this the DC store? I shop here as well, if so.


----------



## tutu2008

noegirl said:


> Is this the DC store? I shop here as well, if so.


You got it! Have you purchased any sale items?? If so, share your steals!


----------



## noegirl

tutu2008 said:


> You got it! Have you purchased any sale items?? If so, share your steals!




Not yet. I’m previewing Thursday! I personally think it not as good as previous years from what I’ve seen.


----------



## tutu2008

noegirl said:


> Not yet. I’m previewing Thursday! I personally think it not as good as previous years from what I’ve seen.


I agree, and China has much more!


----------



## labellavita27

noegirl said:


> Not yet. I’m previewing Thursday! I personally think it not as good as previous years from what I’ve seen.



I have an SA in Singapore and they had better stuff. I thought maybe similar items would go on sale.


----------



## Meowwu

Pre sale in Canada started today. Not a lot of selection, especially for RTW.  

I got a pair of shoes and sunglasses at 50% off.


----------



## labellavita27

Please post your items! Nice to see what everyone got


----------



## pcil

Does anyone have any SA's email/phone from the boutique to inquire about sale items?


----------



## Meowwu

Lol photo time.


----------



## Meowwu

The boutique also had classic studded side sunglasses on sale! Good time to pick up a pair of sunnies!


----------



## tutu2008

Question... normally alterations are complimentary, right? Do the boutiques charge for alterations when an item is on sale? I fell in love with a coat that was 1-2 sizes too large. As luck would have it, they are all sold out everywhere in my size. I can, however, get it altered by their in house seamstress. Thoughts? I’ve read before that one should never alter a luxury designer item such as Dior...


----------



## labellavita27

tutu2008 said:


> Question... normally alterations are complimentary, right? Do the boutiques charge for alterations when an item is on sale? I fell in love with a coat that was 1-2 sizes too large. As luck would have it, they are all sold out everywhere in my size. I can, however, get it altered by their in house seamstress. Thoughts? I’ve read before that one should never alter a luxury designer item such as Dior...



Good Question, I know my SA would have let me alter the trench coat I wanted if it was on sale but it’s not sadly. I think normally it’s on full price items.  I don’t see an issue w altering it, they usually are very good at what they do.


----------



## Venessa84

Lots of sunglasses on sale


----------



## Bentley1

Grabbed these two from the sale.


----------



## Meowwu

Bentley1 said:


> Grabbed these two from the sale.


Those boots!!!  what a lucky find! My boutique had no boots!


----------



## labellavita27

Keep posting your sale finds?! I’ll post mine when I get them in the post!


----------



## Bentley1

Meowwu said:


> Those boots!!!  what a lucky find! My boutique had no boots!


Thank you! Yeah, the pickings were pretty slim this year. The t shirt, I had it snatched twice by other SAs & their customers before I was finally able to get one. 

For the boots My SA May still have some , I’d be happy to share their info if you’d like to dm me  I had more than 1 SA who had these boots yesterday.


----------



## tutu2008

Here’s what I got. Went slightly overboard, with a winter coat (anyone know what season this is from?), wool cardigan, two sunglasses, and ballet flats. Getting alterations done to the coat, but should be ready once winter hits!


----------



## labellavita27

tutu2008 said:


> View attachment 4462199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s what I got. Went slightly overboard, with a winter coat (anyone know what season this is from?), wool cardigan, two sunglasses, and ballet flats. Getting alterations done to the coat, but should be ready once winter hits!



It’s from cruise 2019


----------



## n1a

Congrats for securing the items ladies.
Anyone know when Australia start their sale?


----------



## CrazyCool01

n1a said:


> Congrats for securing the items ladies.
> Anyone know when Australia start their sale?


@n1a Sale started on june 1st. May be nothing left now


----------



## Rose_bubbles

tutu2008 said:


> View attachment 4462199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s what I got. Went slightly overboard, with a winter coat (anyone know what season this is from?), wool cardigan, two sunglasses, and ballet flats. Getting alterations done to the coat, but should be ready once winter hits!


How much did you pay for the ballet flat ? The shoes is stunning, I’m looking for it as well. Thanks


----------



## n1a

CrazyCool01 said:


> @n1a Sale started on june 1st. May be nothing left now


Thank crazycool01.
Oh well, i missed the fun


----------



## tutu2008

Pepper2110 said:


> How much did you pay for the ballet flat ? The shoes is stunning, I’m looking for it as well. Thanks


If I recall, regular price was around $700, so I got them for $350 or so .. great deal in my opinion!


----------



## labellavita27

Here’s a snip of what I got. 2 pairs of shoes. They should be arriving to me this week.


----------



## Rose_bubbles

labellavita27 said:


> Here’s a snip of what I got. 2 pairs of shoes. They should be arriving to me this week.


I'm looking for the flat one too. when did you order it ? is that still available to order through the boutique ?


----------



## labellavita27

Pepper2110 said:


> I'm looking for the flat one too. when did you order it ? is that still available to order through the boutique ?



I ordered it on the 10th so pre sale, before the sale started on the 13th. You can check with the boutique, as the last day of sale is 20th.


----------



## Najmom2019

labellavita27 said:


> I have an SA in Singapore and they had better stuff. I thought maybe similar items would go on sale.


Do you know if the wallet on chain r on sale?


----------



## labellavita27

Najmom2019 said:


> Do you know if the wallet on chain r on sale?



In Singapore I think the sale is almost over or is over . In Us no but I saw bags on sale in EU sale


----------



## JessieGalal

Hi all, SO did the US sale start yet?


----------



## Venessa84

JessieGalal said:


> Hi all, SO did the US sale start yet?


It started last Thursday


----------



## Myako

tutu2008 said:


> View attachment 4458957
> View attachment 4458956
> View attachment 4458955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sampling of the 50% off items at the boutique



Hi, Did you see this cashmere knit on sale in the shop? It's from cruise collection.


----------



## Myako

sonicxml said:


> Nordstrom RTW starting 13th now presale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4456428



Hi, Is the black sweater in the middle of top from cruise 2019??  there is "J'adior 8" on the backside?


----------



## tutu2008

Myako said:


> Hi, Did you see this cashmere knit on sale in the shop? It's from cruise collection.


I did not, I would’ve grabbed it for sure!


----------



## Bentley1

Myako said:


> Hi, Is the black sweater in the middle of top from cruise 2019??  there is "J'adior 8" on the backside?


I saw it at a nord but unfortunately it was too large for me, sizes 42 and 44, and also wasn’t in the best condition. 
Really cute though!!


----------



## Myako

Bentley1 said:


> I saw it at a nord but unfortunately it was too large for me, sizes 42 and 44, and also wasn’t in the best condition.
> Really cute though!!



wow, it was on sale?!! Since It was sold out in my country also Europe, I ordered it in US yesterday. only US , they are still available like size36,38.But I bought it at regular price ,though... 
Yeah, size 42 and 44.....big for me too, but still I can't believe it became on sale.
Thank you for your info


----------



## Bentley1

Myako said:


> wow, it was on sale?!! Since It was sold out in my country also Europe, I ordered it in US yesterday. only US , they are still available like size36,38.But I bought it at regular price ,though...
> Yeah, size 42 and 44.....big for me too, but still I can't believe it became on sale.
> Thank you for your info


Sure! Yeah I was surprised to see it too I’m guessing they were just trying to get rid of the leftover larger sizes.


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Just got this from the sale from Neiman Marcus. Normally I wear size 36, but this some how a lil a tight for me. ( I tried 36.5 at store, was loose ). Not sure if it stretch over times. Please help me if any one has experience about this. Should I keep 36 or exchange for 36.5.
Thanks


----------



## Myako

Pepper2110 said:


> Just got this from the sale from Neiman Marcus. Normally I wear size 36, but this some how a lil a tight for me. ( I tried 36.5 at store, was loose ). Not sure if it stretch over times. Please help me if any one has experience about this. Should I keep 36 or exchange for 36.5.
> Thanks



I've heard from my SA, patent leather doesn't stretch much. Are you going to wear them by barefoot? IF so, I will exchange 36.5 and add extra insole.but if you are going to wear stockings, it should be okay,i guess.
but...how tight it is, though...


----------



## Chanbal

Pepper2110 said:


> Just got this from the sale from Neiman Marcus. Normally I wear size 36, but this some how a lil a tight for me. ( I tried 36.5 at store, was loose ). Not sure if it stretch over times. Please help me if any one has experience about this. Should I keep 36 or exchange for 36.5.
> Thanks


The shoes are beautiful. Patent leather doesn't stretch. I had the same problem with other Dior shoes I've tried, they were either too tight or too loose, and not comfortable. Is the leather stiff? How much are they on sale?


----------



## phaedrana

Yep patent leather shoes don't stretch, maybe get the 36.5 if you intend to wear it in hot weather as your feet will definitely get swollen and then not fit.
depends how loose they are though


----------



## labellavita27

Here they are


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Chanbal said:


> The shoes are beautiful. Patent leather doesn't stretch. I had the same problem with other Dior shoes I've tried, they were either too tight or too loose, and not comfortable. Is the leather stiff? How much are they on sale?


What did you do with them ? Get the tight one or loose one ? It 40% off though, so bad couldn’t get 50% off as in Dior boutiques


----------



## Rose_bubbles

labellavita27 said:


> Here they are


Beautiful, too sad I couldn’t get one for me


----------



## sonicxml

Myako said:


> Hi, Is the black sweater in the middle of top from cruise 2019??  there is "J'adior 8" on the backside?


Sorry I just saw your post, yes that’s the one, it’s a size 46 though


----------



## lenusienka233

Does anybody know when and where the Dior sales in Paris starts? Thank you very much ❤️


----------



## fast runner

lenusienka233 said:


> Does anybody know when and where the Dior sales in Paris starts? Thank you very much ❤️


It started this Wednesday. Some shoes are on sale -40% but the choice is very limited. You may check Dior corners at Galleries Lafayette or Printemps at Haussman


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any intel on sale please ?


----------



## noegirl

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any intel on sale please ?




First week of December we should have some firm inf .


----------



## Myako

Does anyone have dior trench coat on the web?
https://www.dior.com/fr_fr/products/couture-841M55A3332_X1700-trench-en-coton

I bought it from second hand.
According to website, it's made in France.but mine was made in Italy.
I wonder if I bought fake.....


----------



## tutu2008

Myako said:


> Does anyone have dior trench coat on the web?
> https://www.dior.com/fr_fr/products/couture-841M55A3332_X1700-trench-en-coton
> 
> I bought it from second hand.
> According to website, it's made in France.but mine was made in Italy.
> I wonder if I bought fake.....


I have a similar style but wool, and it’s made in Italy


----------



## Myako

tutu2008 said:


> I have a similar style but wool, and it’s made in Italy



Thank you for your info.


----------



## JessieGalal

Regarding the Dior sale, can I just call the Boutique and ask to be texted when the sale is up and they agree or they keep this to their loyal customers only? The SA are usually sweet but i tried to ask about sale items before and got no info


----------



## Liberté

JessieGalal said:


> Regarding the Dior sale, can I just call the Boutique and ask to be texted when the sale is up and they agree or they keep this to their loyal customers only? The SA are usually sweet but i tried to ask about sale items before and got no info


it's easier to answer questions about sales if we know where you are planning to shop or if you prefer to shop online.


----------



## JessieGalal

Liberté said:


> it's easier to answer questions about sales if we know where you are planning to shop or if you prefer to shop online.


I am asking about the Dior boutique. never mentioned anything about online shopping


----------



## tutu2008

JessieGalal said:


> Regarding the Dior sale, can I just call the Boutique and ask to be texted when the sale is up and they agree or they keep this to their loyal customers only? The SA are usually sweet but i tried to ask about sale items before and got no info


In my opinion, it’ll be best to first go int the boutique and connect with an SA. Show them you are a serious potential buyer of the items you are genuinely interested in. Go in with enough knowledge to help them believe you will be back! Maybe even make a small purchase on your first day. Then, maybe, just maybe, they’ll let you know about the sales. But from my experience, they only invite their regulars and best. Ones who have made multiple purchases. That said, show some serious interest in the RTW and you will more likely get an invite..


----------



## Laurie C

tutu2008 said:


> In my opinion, it’ll be best to first go int the boutique and connect with an SA. Show them you are a serious potential buyer of the items you are genuinely interested in. Go in with enough knowledge to help them believe you will be back! Maybe even make a small purchase on your first day. Then, maybe, just maybe, they’ll let you know about the sales. But from my experience, they only invite their regulars and best. Ones who have made multiple purchases. That said, show some serious interest in the RTW and you will more likely get an invite..


Is this a European sale only? I am in the US and would love to get some Dior sale items.


----------



## averagejoe

Laurie C said:


> Is this a European sale only? I am in the US and would love to get some Dior sale items.


Dior has sales in the US too, but it is usually only on shoes, RTW, and accessories like costume jewelry, scarves, and sunglasses.


----------



## Laurie C

averagejoe said:


> Dior has sales in the US too, but it is usually only on shoes, RTW, and accessories like costume jewelry, scarves, and sunglasses.


Yea that I know( NEVER seen bags, but there are some earrings I was eying and shoes) Maybe I should contact my SA and see what she says. Hermes did a sale last month in NY and I missed itUGGG


----------



## JessieGalal

tutu2008 said:


> In my opinion, it’ll be best to first go int the boutique and connect with an SA. Show them you are a serious potential buyer of the items you are genuinely interested in. Go in with enough knowledge to help them believe you will be back! Maybe even make a small purchase on your first day. Then, maybe, just maybe, they’ll let you know about the sales. But from my experience, they only invite their regulars and best. Ones who have made multiple purchases. That said, show some serious interest in the RTW and you will more likely get an invite..


THANK YOU! that's super helpful. Actually I have a couple of items that I want so bad and was thinking of buying anyways. Maybe I should go ahead and do this now, hopefully it helps!


----------



## Laurie C

JessieGalal said:


> THANK YOU! that's super helpful. Actually I have a couple of items that I want so bad and was thinking of buying anyways. Maybe I should go ahead and do this now, hopefully it helps!


So just found out DIOR will be going on SALE at BERGDORF GOODMAN in NYC in the next few weeks. Not sure if it will be online or walkin only.


----------



## Liberté

JessieGalal said:


> I am asking about the Dior boutique. never mentioned anything about online shopping


Sorry if I came off as off-putting that really wasn't my intention! it's just that the sales are sometimes organized differently and at very different times in different countries and sometimes depending on the stores (even through Europe). It seems like there are some knowledgeable US based people here to offer help though!


----------



## thecorporette

Liberté said:


> Sorry if I came off as off-putting that really wasn't my intention! it's just that the sales are sometimes organized differently and at very different times in different countries and sometimes depending on the stores (even through Europe). It seems like there are some knowledgeable US based people here to offer help though!


I'm a regular RTW buyer at my Dior boutique in Hong Kong and I heard there was a VIP pre-sale with 40% off RTW and shoes. Hope it opens to the public soon - I texted my SA but she hasn't replied yet (she's normally very responsive).


----------



## Laurie C

thecorporette said:


> I'm a regular RTW buyer at my Dior boutique in Hong Kong and I heard there was a VIP pre-sale with 40% off RTW and shoes. Hope it opens to the public soon - I texted my SA but she hasn't replied yet (she's normally very responsive).


I will text mine in the US and see what she says I will keep you posted


----------



## thecorporette

Laurie C said:


> I will text mine in the US and see what she says I will keep you posted


Thanks


----------



## thecorporette

SA texted me about the on sale items.


----------



## thecorporette

More pics


----------



## thecorporette

More pics


----------



## thecorporette

Tell me if you wish to see the shoes as well


----------



## n1a

Anyone know when is aus sale started?
Thank


----------



## pkwc2

thecorporette said:


> Tell me if you wish to see the shoes as well


Yes please! Is your SA based in the US? If so, would you be willing to share their contact?


----------



## Chanbal

thecorporette said:


> Tell me if you wish to see the shoes as well


Thanks for posting this, some of the items are very tempting. If you have pics of the shoes, please share as well. Though, the last Dior shoes I've tried were gorgeous, but not comfortable at all. The leather was so hard.


----------



## thecorporette

I’m not based in the US so I’m not sure about the policy over there sorry


----------



## thecorporette

More


----------



## Chanellover2015

Does anyone know if we also have sales in Canada?


----------



## JessieGalal

Any word on the US Dior boutiques starting sale soon? I checked again a couple of days ago and they told me it will be on some shoes, scarves & RTW only this time ... no fashion jewelry! And didn’t give me an estimated time. I guess first dibs will be their loyal - vip customers


----------



## thecorporette

JessieGalal said:


> Any word on the US Dior boutiques starting sale soon? I checked again a couple of days ago and they told me it will be on some shoes, scarves & RTW only this time ... no fashion jewelry! And didn’t give me an estimated time. I guess first dibs will be their loyal - vip customers


We got a very limited spread of fashion jewelry on sale over here as well


----------



## blackrosesred

JessieGalal said:


> Any word on the US Dior boutiques starting sale soon? I checked again a couple of days ago and they told me it will be on some shoes, scarves & RTW only this time ... no fashion jewelry! And didn’t give me an estimated time. I guess first dibs will be their loyal - vip customers



oh would love to see which shoes they have on sale!


----------



## Txoceangirl

JessieGalal said:


> Any word on the US Dior boutiques starting sale soon? I checked again a couple of days ago and they told me it will be on some shoes, scarves & RTW only this time ... no fashion jewelry! And didn’t give me an estimated time. I guess first dibs will be their loyal - vip customers


My SA texted today and said sale starts on 12/5


----------



## JessieGalal

Txoceangirl said:


> My SA texted today and said sale starts on 12/5


where are you located, just curious


----------



## Txoceangirl

JessieGalal said:


> where are you located, just curious


California


----------



## Sprak

Hi! Does anyone know when Dior would be on sale in London?


----------



## CrazyCool01

thecorporette said:


> Tell me if you wish to see the shoes as well


Please post shoes and jewellery


----------



## thecorporette

CrazyCool01 said:


> Please post shoes and jewellery


I've already posted them above...?


----------



## CrazyCool01

thecorporette said:


> I've already posted them above...?


Mybad, images dint load, jewellery pics any one ?


----------



## froggie1018

Do you guys know if the boutique sale including handbags?


----------



## Laurie C

froggie1018 said:


> Do you guys know if the boutique sale including handbags?


From what I understand no handbags, RTW, shoes and some jewelry.


----------



## VerityBlue

Just confirmed my pre sale appointment! Does anyone know what collections will be included in the sale?


----------



## gjeangenie

VerityBlue said:


> Just confirmed my pre sale appointment! Does anyone know what collections will be included in the sale?



I was told there was a Black Friday sale (which I found out about after the fact).  I went to my store on the Saturday after and my SA showed me RTW items (a few intarsia sweaters from last season, some t-shirts, sweatshirts, coats), some scarves (they were getting rid of their elements line - I only saw Earth and Fire stuff), Mitzahs (I managed to get a kaleidoscope one, but again they had the elements line), jewelry and shoes (they had the sequined boots with stars and a few others).


----------



## ae888

Hi, I am a totally Dior newbie and usually hang out in Chanel and Hermes forums, so apologies in advance if my question has been answered here before. Has anybody ever seen Dior shoulder straps go on sale? If yes, is the discount 40% like Chanel, or 50%? Many thanks!


----------



## noegirl

ae888 said:


> Hi, I am a totally Dior newbie and usually hang out in Chanel and Hermes forums, so apologies in advance if my question has been answered here before. Has anybody ever seen Dior shoulder straps go on sale? If yes, is the discount 40% like Chanel, or 50%? Many thanks!


No they've not gone on sale this far.


----------



## ae888

noegirl said:


> No they've not gone on sale this far.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## JessieGalal

that’s so uncool from Dior cuz I literally texted the SA on Friday ( day after thanksgiving) and he insisted that there will be no sales whatsoever!  I understand if They are saving the sales merch as first dips for their regulars (that part I understand) but why say you have none when there is actually stuff on sale?! And why not offer what’s left to the public?





gjeangenie said:


> I was told there was a Black Friday sale (which I found out about after the fact).  I went to my store on the Saturday after and my SA showed me RTW items (a few intarsia sweaters from last season, some t-shirts, sweatshirts, coats), some scarves (they were getting rid of their elements line - I only saw Earth and Fire stuff), Mitzahs (I managed to get a kaleidoscope one, but again they had the elements line), jewelry and shoes (they had the sequined boots with stars and a few others).


----------



## Laurie C

JessieGalal said:


> that’s so uncool from Dior cuz I literally texted the SA on Friday ( day after thanksgiving) and he insisted that there will be no sales whatsoever!  I understand if They are saving the sales merch as first dips for their regulars (that part I understand) but why say you have none when there is actually stuff on sale?! And why not offer what’s left to the public?


Honestly I am annoyed at dior too. I contacted SA reguarding a purchase of a 30montaigne bag and I feel like this past week she’s been avoiding my texts! I mean of course I am interested in sale items but what I really want to know is when my bag will be in!!!


----------



## JessieGalal

Hi, any idea if this belt went on sale at Dior boutiques? Wondering since I walked in and I didn’t see anything  marked down. Only thing is this belt wasn’t on display anymore .. just wondering


----------



## Laurie C

JessieGalal said:


> Hi, any idea if this belt went on sale at Dior boutiques? Wondering since I walked in and I didn’t see anything  marked down. Only thing is this belt wasn’t on display anymore .. just wondering


I spoke with a SA that said saks starting Sunday dior will be on sale


----------



## noegirl

Laurie C said:


> I spoke with a SA that said saks starting Sunday dior will be on sale




Dior sale started earlier this week at Saks.


----------



## tutu2008

I wasn’t impressed with the sale items when I visited today. Slim pickings. Not a single RTW piece spoke out to me. Shoes/ very limited size availability. There were some mitzvah scarves, which I picked up.. because for $105 you just gave your handbag a new look! Very limited sunglasses selection (as a matter of fact, I saw quite a few that were also on sale back in June).  I didn’t bother taking photos since they’ll be duplicates of what was posted previously a couple pages back. Except they had a lot more options (was it China or Aus?).


----------



## March786

Sprak said:


> Hi! Does anyone know when Dior would be on sale in London?


I would maybe call and ask, its normally around now


----------



## March786

Dior Dubai Is now on sale too


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

March786 said:


> Dior Dubai Is now on sale too


I was just to post this


----------



## March786

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I was just to post this


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

March786 said:


> Dior Dubai Is now on sale too


Dubai MOE


----------



## CrazyCool01

not good sale this time. Jewellery and Scarves are all from old season .. nothing oblique patterned or from MGC's reign


----------



## mia_ria

Does dior do sale online as well or is it just the boutiques?


----------



## mia_ria

Also, wondering if people have seen any good deals at Bicester Village outlet in London? is it worth making a trip all the way there or can I find similar deals at the stores in London?


----------



## tutu2008

mia_ria said:


> Does dior do sale online as well or is it just the boutiques?


Only boutiques, and you’ll need to ask to see the sale items, they’re not displayed with a SALE sign or anything like that.


----------



## Sky_09

Hi, has the sale started already in Australia? If not around when would it be? (Boxing Day...?)
TIA!


----------



## caro1556

Hi! Does anyone know if the sale started in Europe? If anyone has any info for Germany, France or Italy, even better. I'm looking for the red tartan slingbacks with the kitten heel. TIA!


----------



## Tasha1

ViP sale started in Amsterdam on 18 December


----------



## Liberté

caro1556 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if the sale started in Europe? If anyone has any info for Germany, France or Italy, even better. I'm looking for the red tartan slingbacks with the kitten heel. TIA!


France's official sales season starts Wednesday January 8. But I'm so out of the loop when it comes to Dior and sales in Paris that I'm not sure how it'll be organized to be honest.

In Amsterdam the men's collection is only available at the Bijenkorf and and whatever is left usually goes on sales when the regular sales happen at the Bijenkorf.


----------



## caro1556

Tasha1 said:


> ViP sale started in Amsterdam on 18 December


Thanks!


----------



## caro1556

Liberté said:


> France's official sales season starts Wednesday January 8. But I'm so out of the loop when it comes to Dior and sales in Paris that I'm not sure how it'll be organized to be honest.
> 
> In Amsterdam the men's collection is only available at the Bijenkorf and and whatever is left usually goes on sales when the regular sales happen at the Bijenkorf.



Thanks for the info! I guess I just have to be patient and hope I find the shoes (and on sale, even better!  )


----------



## <3mychinitos

Hi. Does anyone know if there are still any sales items left in Dior Boutiques in the US?  Thank you! Merci! Gracias !


----------



## SparkleShark

I really like the Diorelita cotton wax lace bracelet with the phoenix from the 2020 Lunar New Year collection, but I don't love the price.  I also live four hours away from the closest Dior boutique.  Are items like this likely to go on sale later?  I appreciate any input since I am new to shopping for luxury brands.


----------



## averagejoe

SparkleShark said:


> I really like the Diorelita cotton wax lace bracelet with the phoenix from the 2020 Lunar New Year collection, but I don't love the price.  I also live four hours away from the closest Dior boutique.  Are items like this likely to go on sale later?  I appreciate any input since I am new to shopping for luxury brands.


Dior only puts some items on sale at the end of a season (twice a year total), and popular items never go on sale. The Lunar New Year collection is most likely not going to make it because it has been very popular.


----------



## Lightsterre

Hi sorry if its a repeated question, but can anyone just walk in the boutique when a sale is happening and just ask the SA to see the sale items? Or do you need to be invited?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mzbaglady1

Lightsterre said:


> Hi sorry if its a repeated question, but can anyone just walk in the boutique when a sale is happening and just ask the SA to see the sale items? Or do you need to be invited?
> 
> Thanks in advance


VIP shoppers will get to shop first than whatever date is available for the general public than you can shop. Usually for a stand alone boutique the day of a public sale the boutique might do a head count of how many people they will allow to shop the sale. And when a certain number of people leave the boutique then they might allow the next group of people to shop. They do this to control the size of a crowded store.


----------



## Lightsterre

mzbaglady1 said:


> VIP shoppers will get to shop first than whatever date is available for the general public than you can shop. Usually for a stand alone boutique the day of a public sale the boutique might do a head count of how many people they will allow to shop the sale. And when a certain number of people leave the boutique then they might allow the next group of people to shop. They do this to control the size of a crowded store.


Thank you! thats very helpful. Do they have a set date each year or do I have to ask an SA when it is?


----------



## mzbaglady1

Lightsterre said:


> Thank you! thats very helpful. Do they have a set date each year or do I have to ask an SA when it is?


Like @averagejoe said its twice a year the stand alone boutique might give you vague information try contacting a Dior boutique in one of the larger high end department stores they might be a little more friendly and volunteer some information for you.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Dior summer 2020 sale. I snatch them at the VVIP pre-sale.  Open sale starts on last Wed. Here are some of my loots. I also bought some dress,  jackets and shorts but they need some alterations. Will post those loots when I collect them back from the store.


----------



## shopgirl bb

And here are some RTW items that are markdown.


----------



## Nadin22

shopgirl bb said:


> Dior summer 2020 sale. I snatch them at the VVIP pre-sale.  Open sale starts on last Wed. Here are some of my loots. I also bought some dress,  jackets and shorts but they need some alterations. Will post those loots when I collect them back from the store.
> View attachment 4732556
> View attachment 4732557
> View attachment 4732558



Congrats on your new pieces! I‘m curious what other items you got 
Thanks for sharing. The dresses are so beautiful


----------



## thecorporette

shopgirl bb said:


> Dior summer 2020 sale. I snatch them at the VVIP pre-sale.  Open sale starts on last Wed. Here are some of my loots. I also bought some dress,  jackets and shorts but they need some alterations. Will post those loots when I collect them back from the store.
> View attachment 4732556
> View attachment 4732557
> View attachment 4732558


Looking forward to your reveal! Dior rtw is always stunning


----------



## noegirl

shopgirl bb said:


> And here are some RTW items that are markdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732563
> View attachment 4732564
> View attachment 4732566
> View attachment 4732567
> View attachment 4732568
> View attachment 4732569
> View attachment 4732570
> View attachment 4732571
> View attachment 4732572
> View attachment 4732573




Wow I love all of the items on sale... may I ask what country. I feel like the US never has this much on sale


----------



## shopgirl bb

thecorporette said:


> Looking forward to your reveal! Dior rtw is always stunning


Have you score anything at the sale ?


----------



## shopgirl bb

noegirl said:


> Wow I love all of the items on sale... may I ask what country. I feel like the US never has this much on sale


It is the Hong Kong store


----------



## shopgirl bb

SparkleShark said:


> I really like the Diorelita cotton wax lace bracelet with the phoenix from the 2020 Lunar New Year collection, but I don't love the price.  I also live four hours away from the closest Dior boutique.  Are items like this likely to go on sale later?  I appreciate any input since I am new to shopping for luxury brands.


Only the phoenix wool silk shawl in on sale in the store in my country now.


----------



## <3mychinitos

shopgirl bb said:


> It is the Hong Kong store


Thank you for sharing your purchases and pics from the sale!  Can you share prices so we have an idea what our boutiques are selling it for?  Thanks again!


----------



## Chanbal

shopgirl bb said:


> Dior summer 2020 sale. I snatch them at the VVIP pre-sale.  Open sale starts on last Wed. Here are some of my loots. I also bought some dress,  jackets and shorts but they need some alterations. Will post those loots when I collect them back from the store.
> View attachment 4732556
> View attachment 4732557
> View attachment 4732558


Congrats, all pieces are beautiful. I want to take advantage of the sale and get the L'etoile shirt... Would you know the price of the houndstooth shorts suit? It's stunning.


----------



## shopgirl bb

:heart:mychinitos said:


> Thank you for sharing your purchases and pics from the sale!  Can you share prices so we have an idea what our boutiques are selling it for?  Thanks again!


I don‘t have all the prices of the sale items. But you can find the official prices on Dior.com （choose Hong Kong）. RTW are 40% off those price.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Chanbal said:


> Congrats, all pieces are beautiful. I want to take advantage of the sale and get the L'etoile shirt... Would you know the price of the houndstooth shorts suit? It's stunning.


The etoile t-shirt is HK$7200 , now 40% off. The original price of the houndstooth jacket is HK$36,000 and the short is HK$13,000 , now 40% off.


----------



## <3mychinitos

shopgirl bb said:


> I don‘t have all the prices of the sale items. But you can find the official prices on Dior.com （choose Hong Kong）. RTW are 40% off those price.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Does anyone know how California is going to handle the sale since SF and LA are still on stay at home?


----------



## noegirl

Txoceangirl said:


> Does anyone know how California is going to handle the sale since SF and LA are still on stay at home?


Sales in the US usually happens in June. There is a potential that we could be at appointment only visits by that time.


----------



## Txoceangirl

noegirl said:


> Sales in the US usually happens in June. There is a potential that we could be at appointment only visits by that time.


Thanks!  Let's hope so!


----------



## tonkatsubim

Does anyone know about the sales periods in Japan? During the last sale (Christmas period?) when I was in the boutique, there were no sale signs placed next the usual sale items. I assume some boutiques do not put the signs up?


----------



## shopgirl bb

tonkatsubim said:


> Does anyone know about the sales periods in Japan? During the last sale (Christmas period?) when I was in the boutique, there were no sale signs placed next the usual sale items. I assume some boutiques do not put the signs up?


I think Dior Japan VIP pre-sale started already. Just like all other Dior store, they will not display any sign of sale. They do it discreetly so you have to ask the SA.


----------



## tonkatsubim

shopgirl bb said:


> I think Dior Japan VIP pre-sale started already. Just like all other Dior store, they will not display any sign of sale. They do it discreetly so you have to ask the SA.


Thanks for the info! I'll try asking next time I'm in store. I assume Dior Homme would also be on sale now as well?


----------



## shopgirl bb

tonkatsubim said:


> Thanks for the info! I'll try asking next time I'm in store. I assume Dior Homme would also be on sale now as well?


Yes correct


----------



## zar19

hi.. currently in indonesia some kind of lockdown so the malls are closed.. but does the sale in asia usually start at the same time? how long usually the gap between vvip sale until it opens to public?


----------



## papertiger

shopgirl bb said:


> And here are some RTW items that are markdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732563
> View attachment 4732564
> View attachment 4732566
> View attachment 4732567
> View attachment 4732568
> View attachment 4732569
> View attachment 4732570
> View attachment 4732571
> View attachment 4732572
> View attachment 4732573



OMG, love that houndstooth shorts/jacket combo/suit. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Duffels

Dior VIP sale started in Dubai today and the normal sale begins on the 11th of June. I’m not VIP but I found out through a friend and called Dior and they were gracious enough to ask me to come in to see the items.


----------



## Duffels

Duffels said:


> Dior VIP sale started in Dubai today and the normal sale begins on the 11th of June. I’m not VIP but I found out through a friend and called Dior and they were gracious enough to ask me to come in to see the items.


Sorry for the double post but got this ring for 50 percent off for AED 650 (approx $180). I have pictures of other accessories that are for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## zar19

Duffels said:


> Sorry for the double post but got this ring for 50 percent off for AED 650 (approx $180). I have pictures of other accessories that are for sale if anyone is interested.


yess please.. do you have pictures of shoes on sale as well?? i’ve been eyeing some jadior gold choker and was wondering if they’re included on sale


----------



## Duffels

zar19 said:


> yess please.. do you have pictures of shoes on sale as well?? i’ve been eyeing some jadior gold choker and was wondering if they’re included on sale



No she didn’t send me pictures of the shoes on sale, just showed me the ones in my size (39), which were just two pairs.


----------



## Duffels

Here are pictures of the jewelry on sale. The price in the pictures is the actual price and it’s all 50 percent off on sale.


----------



## Duffels

Some more


----------



## Duffels

Sorry for so many posts!


----------



## JessieGalal

thanks


----------



## JessieGalal

Duffels said:


> Here are pictures of the jewelry on sale. The price in the pictures is the actual price and it’s all 50 percent off on sale.


How much is the danseuse necklace on sale?


----------



## JessieGalal

any word on the VIP sale for the USA?


----------



## tutu2008

JessieGalal said:


> any word on the VIP sale for the USA?


I think it’s really going to depend on your state and what phase you’re in as we reopen from Covid-19. I’m in D.C. - currently stores and restaurants still closed and only doing curb side pick up. My SA did tell me the DC boutique is opening up this week but only for curb side pick up which she suspects will last 2 weeks, at least. She said until they can start making appts, they most likely will hold off on the sale.
I thought maybe she’d send me photos and I can purchase and pick up curb side, but doesn’t sound like it..yet.


----------



## Sky_09

Are there any sales in AU?


----------



## cpdoll

Sky_09 said:


> Are there any sales in AU?


It started around 3 weeks ago at the Sydney store.


----------



## fdc

My SA sent me pics for shoes private sale (in Paris) if anyone’s interested. It’s until this weekend I believe.


----------



## fdc

Part 2


----------



## fdc

Part 3


----------



## fdc

Part 4 (final)


----------



## Iloveplants

tutu2008 said:


> I think it’s really going to depend on your state and what phase you’re in as we reopen from Covid-19. I’m in D.C. - currently stores and restaurants still closed and only doing curb side pick up. My SA did tell me the DC boutique is opening up this week but only for curb side pick up which she suspects will last 2 weeks, at least. She said until they can start making appts, they most likely will hold off on the sale.
> I thought maybe she’d send me photos and I can purchase and pick up curb side, but doesn’t sound like it..yet.


I'm in NY and still haven't heard anything yet! Let me know if you hear anything!
-Carol


----------



## Louboutin329

Iloveplants said:


> I'm in NY and still haven't heard anything yet! Let me know if you hear anything!
> -Carol



Can you keep me posted on the US sale too? I'm patiently waiting... Thanks


----------



## sonicxml

Hawaii SA said the sale starts on the 25th. I have seen some personal shoppers posting sales for shoes so maybe the VIP sales or the department stores have already started in the US


----------



## ginatanzz

I saw my Saks personal shopper posting about shoe sale for Dior! My SA said he’s compiling the list for sale now and he’ll send it to me when it’s done! So excited about it... I saw a pair of shoes I’m interested in, hopefully available in my size!


----------



## cuselover

ginatanzz said:


> I saw my Saks personal shopper posting about shoe sale for Dior! My SA said he’s compiling the list for sale now and he’ll send it to me when it’s done! So excited about it... I saw a pair of shoes I’m interested in, hopefully available in my size!


Do you mind sharing that list when you receive it pls?


----------



## Venessa84

The Webster has started their Dior sale this week. Very limited sizes available for the shoes.


----------



## elvanlin

ginatanzz said:


> I saw my Saks personal shopper posting about shoe sale for Dior! My SA said he’s compiling the list for sale now and he’ll send it to me when it’s done! So excited about it... I saw a pair of shoes I’m interested in, hopefully available in my size!


do you mind dm me the info about your saks sa?would be much appreciated!!


----------



## ginatanzz

cuselover said:


> Do you mind sharing that list when you receive it pls?


I tried to get something from my SA but I think the stocks are very limited. I think Saks has more stocks! Are you interested in RTW or shoes or accessories?


----------



## cuselover

ginatanzz said:


> I tried to get something from my SA but I think the stocks are very limited. I think Saks has more stocks! Are you interested in RTW or shoes or accessories?


I’m interested inn shoes


----------



## ginatanzz

cuselover said:


> I’m interested inn shoes


these are the shoes from Saks and the last two photos are from NYC boutique


----------



## cuselover

ginatanzz said:


> these are the shoes from Saks and the last two photos are from NYC boutique


Thank you. The green slipper do you mind sharing SA pls


----------



## ulann

ginatanzz said:


> these are the shoes from Saks and the last two photos are from NYC boutique



Thanks for sharing. Can you please pm me SA info for the first 2 pictures.


----------



## ginatanzz

If anyone’s interested in these, they are 40% off I think...


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

ginatanzz said:


> these are the shoes from Saks and the last two photos are from NYC boutique


Hi! May I have your SA info? Looking for Dior sandals on sale


----------



## LavenderIce

My SA from the Las Vegas Wynn Dior boutique said the sale is underway at 50% off final sale.


----------



## Louboutin329

Does anyone know the actual shoe discount for Saks? Is it 30 or 40% off?


----------



## ginatanzz

Louboutin329 said:


> Does anyone know the actual shoe discount for Saks? Is it 30 or 40% off?


Seems like the discounts are dependent on the designs of the shoes... the pair I was interested in was 40% but some others were 30%


----------



## Louboutin329

ginatanzz said:


> Seems like the discounts are dependent on the designs of the shoes... the pair I was interested in was 40% but some others were 30%


Thank you for the info!


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

My SA told me J’Adior & D-way sandals *never* go on sale. Strange, as I’ve seen those styles go on sale but in other countries or dept stores.


----------



## averagejoe

cevuong said:


> My SA told me J’Adior & D-way sandals *never* go on sale. Strange, as I’ve seen those styles go on sale but in other countries or dept stores.


SAs don't actually know this information. The only thing at Dior that will not go on sale is the classic Lady Dior bag, and that's about it. Everything else may be carried over for several seasons and years, but eventually may go on sale.


----------



## ginatanzz

cevuong said:


> My SA told me J’Adior & D-way sandals *never* go on sale. Strange, as I’ve seen those styles go on sale but in other countries or dept stores.


I think boutiques have different items for sale. I asked my SA from SOHO boutique and he told me the pair of mules I wanted was at the original price... but it was 40% off at Saks...


----------



## averagejoe

ginatanzz said:


> I think boutiques have different items for sale. I asked my SA from SOHO boutique and he told me the pair of mules I wanted was at the original price... but it was 40% off at Saks...


Sometimes Saks owns the merchandise, so they can mark it down to whatever price they want. Usually for Dior concessions and boutiques (which are owned by the company), the sale items are consistent.


----------



## maximemw

Hi, Does anyone know if the Rimowa Dior will be in sales ?


----------



## averagejoe

maximemw said:


> Hi, Does anyone know if the Rimowa Dior will be in sales ?


Not on sale, thankfully. Otherwise I would really regret buying my Personal Clutch. I love it but I've only used it twice (could have waited if it was to be marked down).


----------



## maximemw

averagejoe said:


> Not on sale, thankfully. Otherwise I would really regret buying my Personal Clutch. I love it but I've only used it twice (could have waited if it was to be marked down).



Thanks, im really in love with it, But in Canada is it so expensive  (3100$+tx)
Is worth the price ?


----------



## averagejoe

maximemw said:


> Thanks, im really in love with it, But in Canada is it so expensive  (3100$+tx)
> Is worth the price ?


I personally think it is. It's really unique. LV, BV, and a number of other brands made these small hard-case bags for men, but none of them look as sleek and futuristic as the Rimowa X Dior ones.


----------



## RaspberryJam

Has anyone seen these d-moi pumps on sale? I saw the white ones were on sale on someone's instagram story but not the black versions.









						D-Moi Pump Black Plumetis Tulle - Shoes - Women's Fashion | DIOR
					

The D-Moi pump presents a timeless design combined with classic elegance. A prime example of House craftsmanship, the black plumetis tulle's play on transparency is enhanced by black suede calfskin trim that highlights the back graphic cut. The sophisticated and comfortable pump, with its 8 cm...




					www.dior.com


----------



## Venessa84

RaspberryJam said:


> Has anyone seen these d-moi pumps on sale? I saw the white ones were on sale on someone's instagram story but not the black versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-Moi Pump Black Plumetis Tulle - Shoes - Women's Fashion | DIOR
> 
> 
> The D-Moi pump presents a timeless design combined with classic elegance. A prime example of House craftsmanship, the black plumetis tulle's play on transparency is enhanced by black suede calfskin trim that highlights the back graphic cut. The sophisticated and comfortable pump, with its 8 cm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com



I believe The Webster has both the black and white on sale but there were only a few sizes left.


----------



## ginatanzz

cevuong said:


> My SA told me J’Adior & D-way sandals *never* go on sale. Strange, as I’ve seen those styles go on sale but in other countries or dept stores.


Just saw a Saks personal shopper post this if you’re interested!


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

ginatanzz said:


> Just saw a Saks personal shopper post this if you’re interested!



Thank you! Very cute but not really a heels girl. Lol


----------



## heartfelt

ginatanzz said:


> these are the shoes from Saks and the last two photos are from NYC boutique



Any idea which Saks location had the Walkndior high tops on sale? I've asked my SA and she said they're not on sale.


----------



## ginatanzz

heartfelt said:


> Any idea which Saks location had the Walkndior high tops on sale? I've asked my SA and she said they're not on sale.


Hello! My personal shopper works at Saks NYC


----------



## bleujey

ginatanzz said:


> Hello! My personal shopper works at Saks NYC


Hi @ginatanzz !! May i please have you SA info? Looking for the nude d-Dior mule flats. Thank you!!


----------



## tutu2008

I’m impressed by what you all have been getting on sale! Apparently there’s a big difference between boutique sales and Saks this time around.. not nearly as much at my Washington DC boutique, I’ll be going in tomorrow to try on some RTW - fortunately their fitting rooms are still in use, but appointment to visit the boutique is required.


----------



## heartfelt

ginatanzz said:


> Hello! My personal shopper works at Saks NYC



Thank you! Do you have contact info you can share?


----------



## Babypooh777

Any sales in Australia?


----------



## RaspberryJam

Venessa84 said:


> I believe The Webster has both the black and white on sale but there were only a few sizes left.



Thanks for the tip! Unfortunately they had sold out of my size 
I called the dior on 57th as well and they said the style was not on sale


----------



## Venessa84

RaspberryJam said:


> Thanks for the tip! Unfortunately they had sold out of my size
> I called the dior on 57th as well and they said the style was not on sale


Ugh, sorry! If I see them anywhere else, I’ll let you know.


----------



## <3mychinitos

ginatanzz said:


> Hello! My personal shopper works at Saks NYC



hi yes can you send me the saks shopper info please. Thanks!!!


----------



## <3mychinitos

I just got these amazing pieces from the Dior boutique pre-sale!  50% OFF!  There are still more pieces. Please call or text Olga +1 (305) 924-2854 and she is more than happy to help you!


----------



## tutu2008

:heart:mychinitos said:


> I just got these amazing pieces from the Dior boutique pre-sale!  50% OFF!  There are still more pieces. Please call or text Olga +1 (305) 924-2854 and she is more than happy to help you!
> 
> View attachment 4770771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770774


That trinket tray  I need it!! I’m trying on that same jacket today! My boutique doesn’t carry the home pieces unfortunately. When did yours begin to?


----------



## <3mychinitos

tutu2008 said:


> That trinket tray  I need it!! I’m trying on that same jacket today! My boutique doesn’t carry the home pieces unfortunately. When did yours begin to?



oh great!  If you buy the jacket show a mod shot!  I don’t know how to style mine.

I think the presale started last week or a few days ago. I couldn’t go then so I went yesterday. A lot of pieces, but few in my size.  

I believe we still have more trinket trays. Call Olga! She will be more than happy to help you.
Take pics of what you buy!


----------



## gjeangenie

Sorry for the late post but the US sale started on June 25th.  Here are some photos.  Sale price on photos.


----------



## tutu2008

:heart:mychinitos said:


> oh great!  If you buy the jacket show a mod shot!  I don’t know how to style mine.
> 
> I think the presale started last week or a few days ago. I couldn’t go then so I went yesterday. A lot of pieces, but few in my size.
> 
> I believe we still have more trinket trays. Call Olga! She will be more than happy to help you.
> Take pics of what you buy!


Thank you! I was able to secure a trinket tray like yours! ❤
so I didn’t end up getting the jacket. The size wasn’t quite right and I then got distracted by a very different piece! I fell in love with this dress shown on the cruise 2020 runway. It’s dark green and feels amazing on! I’m posting a pic of the runway model because mine needs alterations (I’m 5’2). Can’t wait for an occasion to wear it!

I also purchased the D-Dior heeled mules photoed above.


----------



## <3mychinitos

tutu2008 said:


> Thank you! I was able to secure a trinket tray like yours! ❤
> so I didn’t end up getting the jacket. The size wasn’t quite right and I then got distracted by a very different piece! I fell in love with this dress shown on the cruise 2020 runway. It’s dark green and feels amazing on! I’m posting a pic of the runway model because mine needs alterations (I’m 5’2). Can’t wait for an occasion to wear it!
> 
> I also purchased the D-Dior heeled mules photoed above.
> 
> View attachment 4771297


Gorgeous!  Congrats!!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My Dior accessories from the boutique (wynn las vegas) !


----------



## averagejoe

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My Dior accessories from the boutique (wynn las vegas) !
> 
> View attachment 4771400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771402
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771404


Wow you got these on sale? Lucky!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

averagejoe said:


> Wow you got these on sale? Lucky!


Yes!! And they have more different styles of earrings that I didn't buy.


----------



## Stephiiiiemac

Does anyone have an SA that could help me get the giraffe bracelet? It looks like it’s part of the sale.


----------



## ginatanzz

Stephiiiiemac said:


> Does anyone have an SA that could help me get the giraffe bracelet? It looks like it’s part of the sale.


Yes the giraffe collection was part of the sale but I think most of the accessories sold out very quickly. I tried to get the bracelet too but it was sold out at the boutique my SA works. My personal shopper from Saks also told me the accessories were sold out on day 1 of the sale.
Not sure if the boutiques at other states would still have it.
I’m also looking for the giraffe bracelet and ring! If anyone knows of any SA that might have them please let me know too!


----------



## Prada Prince

I got the tribal lion Lady Dior pouch with chain strap for 50% off at the Dior Sloane Street boutique.


----------



## eyitsd

:heart:mychinitos said:


> I just got these amazing pieces from the Dior boutique pre-sale!  50% OFF!  There are still more pieces. Please call or text Olga +1 (305) 924-2854 and she is more than happy to help you!
> 
> View attachment 4770771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770774


What is the other beautiful home piece besides the trinket tray? Is it a candle holder? What was the sale price?


----------



## Lovefavethings

Babypooh777 said:


> Any sales in Australia?


The sale in Australia started in May and it has finished about a month ago.


----------



## superrrbee

ginatanzz said:


> Just saw a Saks personal shopper post this if you’re interested!


hi there, is the heels still available ?


----------



## ginatanzz

superrrbee said:


> hi there, is the heels still available ?


Hello! I’m not sure if they are still on sale... let me ask and get back to you soon!


----------



## superrrbee

ginatanzz said:


> Hello! I’m not sure if they are still on sale... let me ask and get back to you soon!


thank you so much


----------



## JessieGalal

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My Dior accessories from the boutique (wynn las vegas) !
> 
> View attachment 4771400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771402
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771404


WOW!!! love your haul... I dealt with one of the Dior Wynn SA but he never sent me the pic of your earrings or necklace.. actually these were not even listed in the sale catalogue that came out!!!! do you think sale is still going on or is it over?


----------



## JessieGalal

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My Dior accessories from the boutique (wynn las vegas) !
> 
> View attachment 4771400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771402
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771404


how much was this necklace going for on sale?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

JessieGalal said:


> WOW!!! love your haul... I dealt with one of the Dior Wynn SA but he never sent me the pic of your earrings or necklace.. actually these were not even listed in the sale catalogue that came out!!!! do you think sale is still going on or is it over?


Thank you!! But Sale is over now.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

JessieGalal said:


> how much was this necklace going for on sale?


I can't remember the price.


----------



## micahanne

Hi! Do you know if they will have another sale soon? Looking to maybe snag a pair of earring.. was looking online but now thinking if I should wait


----------



## fdc

micahanne said:


> Hi! Do you know if they will have another sale soon? Looking to maybe snag a pair of earring.. was looking online but now thinking if I should wait


I saw some resellers are receiving orders for Dior sale products so I guess there is a private sale somewhere, maybe the UK but I’m not sure. In France there’s not sale until January.


----------



## micahanne

fdc said:


> I saw some resellers are receiving orders for Dior sale products so I guess there is a private sale somewhere, maybe the UK but I’m not sure. In France there’s not sale until January.


Aw thanks for the info! Do you mind sharing the resellers? I’m in Us though but worth a shot


----------



## SantoriniG

averagejoe said:


> SAs don't actually know this information. The only thing at Dior that will not go on sale is the classic Lady Dior bag, and that's about it. Everything else may be carried over for several seasons and years, but eventually may go on sale.


In your experience, how likely is it that a Lady Dior pouch in a color like black could ever be on sale?  I know it's not the same thing as the classic Lady Dior bag, so I wanted to confirm.  Thank you.


----------



## <3mychinitos

micahanne said:


> Aw thanks for the info! Do you mind sharing the resellers? I’m in Us though but worth a shot



When are the US Sales?  TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

SantoriniG said:


> In your experience, how likely is it that a Lady Dior pouch in a color like black could ever be on sale?  I know it's not the same thing as the classic Lady Dior bag, so I wanted to confirm.  Thank you.


This will not go on sale, especially in black. This is considered a permanent piece. The price will only go up.


----------



## SantoriniG

averagejoe said:


> This will not go on sale, especially in black. This is considered a permanent piece. The price will only go up.


Thank you!


----------



## micahanne

:heart:mychinitos said:


> When are the US Sales?  TIA!


Normally around December and June. Items go quickly, so knowing not having a SA will be very helpful


----------



## jojoxiexie

Does anyone know when the sale is starting. It’s usually around the same time as Chanel and since that has started I’m wondering when Dior will start. Thank you!


----------



## tutu2008

Sometime in June


----------



## jojoxiexie

tutu2008 said:


> Sometime in June


Thanks!


----------



## labellavita27

any idea when in June??


----------



## eyitsd

I learned from my SA that their sale is not taking place this month. It will happen in December.


----------



## labellavita27

eyitsd said:


> I learned from my SA that their sale is not taking place this month. It will happen in December.


What?! is this in US? HK just had their pre sale.


----------



## eyitsd

labellavita27 said:


> What?! is this in US? HK just had their pre sale.


Yes, this is in the U.S. And keep in mind this is what my SA at Dior Homme told me.


----------



## dazedreamer

Hi all, does Dior run any online sale?


----------



## Itsjustmebroooo

Some are saying in June.

Now as a first time buyer in jewellery I did not know Dior do sales!!!  I bought myself a Dior sterling necklace and feel worried that if it goes on discount lets say 30% I could've saved so much money!!! I hope they don't put it on discount.

Maybe I'll wait to buy jewellery in December going forward.


----------



## averagejoe

Itsjustmebroooo said:


> Some are saying in June.
> 
> Now as a first time buyer in jewellery I did not know Dior do sales!!!  I bought myself a Dior sterling necklace and feel worried that if it goes on discount lets say 30% I could've saved so much money!!! I hope they don't put it on discount.
> 
> Maybe I'll wait to buy jewellery in December going forward.


Dior has a very limited selection of products that go on sale during each sale season. Only some costume jewelry pieces go on sale, and fine jewelry does not. When you say sterling, do you mean sterling silver from the men's collection, meaning it is men's costume jewelry?


----------



## Itsjustmebroooo

averagejoe said:


> Dior has a very limited selection of products that go on sale during each sale season. Only some costume jewelry pieces go on sale, and fine jewelry does not. When you say sterling, do you mean sterling silver from the men's collection, meaning it is men's costume jewelry?



I bought a sterling silver necklace from Dior. I wonder if they do discounts on sterling silver jewellery. I wouldn't of have imagined they would do a discount for a sterling silver necklace that's a new item on their store. If you're curious what it was, it's this below:









						CD Icon Necklace Silver | DIOR
					

The CD Icon necklace is a timeless creation that is instantly recognizable. The silver chain features a simple yet iconic design. Its adjustable length allows the necklace to be worn multiple ways and can be combined with other CD Icon creations in the collection.




					www.dior.com
				







I don't go for the more costume like jewellery such as brass coated in silver.


----------



## averagejoe

Itsjustmebroooo said:


> I bought a sterling silver necklace from Dior. I wonder if they do discounts on sterling silver jewellery. I wouldn't of have imagined they would do a discount for a sterling silver necklace that's a new item on their store. If you're curious what it was, it's this below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CD Icon Necklace Silver | DIOR
> 
> 
> The CD Icon necklace is a timeless creation that is instantly recognizable. The silver chain features a simple yet iconic design. Its adjustable length allows the necklace to be worn multiple ways and can be combined with other CD Icon creations in the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104833
> 
> 
> I don't go for the more costume like jewellery such as brass coated in silver.


This necklace won't go on sale at the boutique. It is actually not a new item, as it has been around for around 2 years now. I believe it is considered a permanent "CD Icon" piece.

The pieces that do go on sale are often the very seasonal ones, not the classic styles.


----------



## Hautedistrict

Vip presale just started, these are the items i got. 40% its amazing as they are both classic and can be worn in summer.


----------



## jojoxiexie

aishaaa89 said:


> Vip presale just started, these are the items i got. 40% its amazing as they are both classic and can be worn in summer.


Hey! Are you in the USA? Thanks


----------



## Hautedistrict

jojoxiexie said:


> Hey! Are you in the USA? Thanks


   No its in qatar


----------



## labellavita27

aishaaa89 said:


> Vip presale just started, these are the items i got. 40% its amazing as they are both classic and can be worn in summer.


Any more photos?


----------



## jojoxiexie

aishaaa89 said:


> No its in qatar


Thank you!


----------



## charineC

aishaaa89 said:


> Vip presale just started, these are the items i got. 40% its amazing as they are both classic and can be worn in summer.



very unique pieces! Anymore items on sale?


----------



## Hautedistrict

charineC said:


> very unique pieces! Anymore items on sale?







labellavita27 said:


> Any more photos?



This is the link, i can share it now as they have officially started on Saturday.


			https://share.christiandior.com/a0k5J00000AATFLQA5


----------



## Denial

Has anyone heard when markdowns are coming?


----------



## haroobommi

Does anyone have a US SA to share? Serious buyer thank you!


----------



## labellavita27

I am still waiting for US pre sales to start?! Anyone know when? And if it’s the same % as last year?


----------



## tutu2008

My US SA said most likely will start next week. I looked back at last year’s, I had gone shopping June 27th..


----------



## labellavita27

tutu2008 said:


> My US SA said most likely will start next week. I looked back at last year’s, I had gone shopping June 27th..


crossing fingers… pre sale soon


----------



## gabigabi

Does someone know how many percentage the discount would be for shoes? I'm eyeing some espadrilles, hopefully it'd be included in sales.


----------



## haroobommi

i am hearing 50% RTW final sale and first week of july


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

The silent sale has started in the UK (since this Monday)!


----------



## gr8bunny

Does anyone know when Dior in Canada will have sales? Thank you!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Dior sale June 24, 2021 U.S. presale I believe already started. Pictures from Madison Ave Spy. Nordstrom sale footwear. 40% off.


----------



## mzbaglady1

More pictures


----------



## hlzpenguin

mzbaglady1 said:


> More pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113898
> View attachment 5113899


Thank you! Do you know if there’s any costume jewelry or other home accessories?


----------



## mzbaglady1

hlzpenguin said:


> Thank you! Do you know if there’s any costume jewelry or other home accessories?


Hi. Sorry I do not know.


----------



## micahanne

Got the info from my SA. Sale 6/24-07/04. Tons of RTW, couple of SLG and even mini book tote. Not bad shoes option and jewelry are ok.


----------



## micahanne

what do you guys think of this d connect color? its the dark nude version. (the nude version is not on sale yet except for the mesh nude which isn't my type)


----------



## averagejoe

micahanne said:


> what do you guys think of this d connect color? its the dark nude version. (the nude version is not on sale yet except for the mesh nude which isn't my type)
> View attachment 5115470


I think this colour looks nice!


----------



## micahanne

averagejoe said:


> I think this colour looks nice!


im trying to find pictures of it online on actual people but can't seem to find any. 

debating between this d-connect or maybe this one.




but i got the item below from this sale too (which i love the neutral color)


----------



## CrazyCool01

This sale seems to be very good ! Here are pics from chl_couture on instagram (not my pics)


----------



## 880

Official US boutique markdown 50% the 24th. Presale appts have started. Tons of RTW, but it seems smaller sizes are somewhat limited in some categories: I tried on hoodies, puffer, pea coat, an embroidered coat, skirts, shorts, tops, scarves. I picked up a blue camo bomber, a long line sleeveless wool and silk double breasted dress, a pair of blue camo textured shorts that somehow look like a skirt, and a few other things. (men’s saddle bag and tee shirt not on sale)


----------



## noegirl

I have my pre-sale appt tomorrow. I'll take pics and let you all know. I hear it's very very good.


----------



## averagejoe

micahanne said:


> im trying to find pictures of it online on actual people but can't seem to find any.
> 
> debating between this d-connect or maybe this one.
> 
> View attachment 5115499
> 
> 
> but i got the item below from this sale too (which i love the neutral color)
> 
> View attachment 5115500


Oh tough choice. The hibiscus print is beautiful and easy to pair with everything. The D-Connect is very on-trend and sporty. If you had to get one, then maybe the D-Connect since you already got the other Walk'N Diors.


----------



## gr8bunny

Silly question, I don’t have an SA, can I just call the store to order?


----------



## benjinito

This Mini Dior Book Tote is a part of the sale:






						Women's Mini Dior Book Tote | DIOR | 24S
					

Buy DIOR Mini Dior Book Tote online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.




					www.24s.com
				




50% off so $1,425 plus tax

Thoughts? I’m just not sure what I’d use it for since it’s so small.


----------



## bbkctpf

benjinito said:


> This Mini Dior Book Tote is a part of the sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Mini Dior Book Tote | DIOR | 24S
> 
> 
> Buy DIOR Mini Dior Book Tote online on 24S. Shop the latest trends - Express delivery & free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.24s.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50% off so $1,425 plus tax
> 
> Thoughts? I’m just not sure what I’d use it for since it’s so small.


Wow so good a bag is on sale?!


----------



## bbkctpf

This is my first dior sale. I’m located in Canada and I was told the accessories were all gone. Mainly rtw left only 

when the sale is public at the end of the month, is there usually anything left?


----------



## bbkctpf

gr8bunny said:


> Silly question, I don’t have an SA, can I just call the store to order?


i tried this with another boutique via ig and got rejected lol said vip only.


----------



## benjinito

bbkctpf said:


> Wow so good a bag is on sale?!



The only bag on sale at my store. There’s also a vanity case, some SLGs, and bag straps at 50% off as well.


----------



## Chic84

bbkctpf said:


> i tried this with another boutique via ig and got rejected lol said vip only.


Would it be impossible to shop the sale items in person if I don’t have an SA or have purchase history?


----------



## averagejoe

bbkctpf said:


> This is my first dior sale. I’m located in Canada and I was told the accessories were all gone. Mainly rtw left only
> 
> when the sale is public at the end of the month, is there usually anything left?


They usually have RTW and shoes leftover from the pre-sale, although shoe sizes will be limited.


----------



## mzbaglady1

bbkctpf said:


> This is my first dior sale. I’m located in Canada and I was told the accessories were all gone. Mainly rtw left only
> 
> when the sale is public at the end of the month, is there usually anything left?


Depends on the stock.  Sometimes you could get lucky and come across a gem.


----------



## haroobommi

In the US my SA sent me tons of RTW, 30ish pieces of costume jewelry, three mini book totes, a couple other slgs, and maybe 20 ish shoes


----------



## Klaneckya

haroobommi said:


> In the US my SA sent me tons of RTW, 30ish pieces of costume jewelry, three mini book totes, a couple other slgs, and maybe 20 ish shoes


Do you have pictures of shoes and RTW? Just curious of what is going on sale.
Thank you.


----------



## micahanne

Yup!


haroobommi said:


> In the US my SA sent me tons of RTW, 30ish pieces of costume jewelry, three mini book totes, a couple other slgs, and maybe 20 ish shoes


Yup same here! I saw one poster said vanity case but my SA didn’t have that one.there’s tons of RTW though like 30ish pages. Some scarves as well. 4-5 belts.. one lonely twilly

was able to get 2 sneakers, 1 espadrille and 2 earrings. Was tempted with SLG but held off


----------



## micahanne

bbkctpf said:


> i tried this with another boutique via ig and got rejected lol said vip only.


I have an amazing SA also via IG if you need one


----------



## Ijj

micahanne said:


> Yup!
> 
> Yup same here! I saw one poster said vanity case but my SA didn’t have that one.there’s tons of RTW though like 30ish pages. Some scarves as well. 4-5 belts.. one lonely twilly
> 
> was able to get 2 sneakers, 1 espadrille and 2 earrings. Was tempted with SLG but held off



hi, what’s discount for shoes? Thanks!


----------



## micahanne

Ijj said:


> hi, what’s discount for shoes? Thanks!


Everything is 50%


----------



## benjinito

haroobommi said:


> In the US my SA sent me tons of RTW, 30ish pieces of costume jewelry, three mini book totes, a couple other slgs, and maybe 20 ish shoes



Can you please share which mini book tote is on sale? My store only has the Mille Fleurs one


----------



## Ijj

micahanne said:


> Everything is 50%


Hi, is this Dior standalone store or other department stores? Thanks!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Ijj said:


> Hi, is this Dior standalone store or other department stores? Thanks!


Both


----------



## Styleanyone

Do the shoes run small like Chanel shoes or true to size?


----------



## Styleanyone

Which season will be on sale?


----------



## Klaneckya

micahanne said:


> I have an amazing SA also via IG if you need one
> Hi, do you mind sharing your SA info?Please PM me.


----------



## Skyww2019

Styleanyone said:


> Do the shoes run small like Chanel shoes or true to size?



I feel Chanel shoes run small in width compared with Dior shoes.  Dior D-connect and Walk'N should be true to size. Walk'N runs a little bit larger in length based on my experience, so I usually order half size down vs. D-connect. It will be better to try on in store so you will know which size fits you perfectly.


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @Skyww2019.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Boutique sale items. Posted from Madison ave Spy.


----------



## micahanne

Ijj said:


> Hi, is this Dior standalone store or other department stores? Thanks!


i think department stores are at 40% now. boutique is at 50%


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Dior Égée Heeled Sandal Cognac-Colored Calfskin - Shoes - Women's Fashion | DIOR
					

The Dior Égée sandal is both elegant and relaxed. The style features cognac-colored calfskin straps, embellished with a braided detail on the back and a 'CD' signature sliding buckle that highlights the ankle. A studded gold-tone metallic block heel, inspired by the Spring-Summer 2020 Haute...




					www.dior.com
				




If anyone has an SA that can get me a size 41, please let me know!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Pictures from the sale; available at DIOR Saks Atlanta.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Anyone know if these will be going on sale?


----------



## Brooklynite

NYCchihuahua said:


> Anyone know if these will be going on sale?


i believe so. You should contact your SA and pre-order.


----------



## micahanne

NYCchihuahua said:


> Anyone know if these will be going on sale?


Yup!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Oh my goodness. I'm going back and forth via text message with a Saks 5th Ave Sa who is a wonderful person and she's telling me she haven't received any information about the Dior sale shoes. I'm sending her back online to Instagram.


----------



## micahanne

Anyone know if the d connect nude is on sale? The one that I saw was the nude mesh and the dark nude neoprene one. It’s not on my SA’s list but wondering if there’s on other locations


----------



## micahanne

Anyone know if the d connect nude is on sale? The one that I saw was the nude mesh and the dark nude neoprene one. It’s not on my SA’s list but wondering if there’s on other locations


----------



## jenlee8751

If anyone sees any bucket hats in the sale inventory, can you please PM me with SA contact?  THX!


----------



## Denial

Madison Avenue Spy has been posting some great pictures from the sale: 









						Unicorn of Sales: Inside the Dior's Markdown (Pics)
					

We are in the thick of sale season. One outstanding holdout is Dior-- until now. The sale doesn't officially begin until June 24 but some st...




					madisonavespy.blogspot.com


----------



## marthabun

Got this cutie from the pre-sale today. C$718 tax in.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Are any walk n Dior going on sale??


----------



## micahanne

NYCchihuahua said:


> Are any walk n Dior going on sale??



yeah i saw about 5 different print... mesh black and cream, hibiscus, tie dye and one more that i'm forgetting now


----------



## micahanne

marthabun said:


> Got this cutie from the pre-sale today. C$718 tax in.


oh cute! do you mind posting more pics? i was debating about this one but wanted to see more pics of it. thank you!


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Are these going on sale? (Secured the other color I wanted that you guys helped me figure out were going on sale!)


----------



## marthabun

micahanne said:


> oh cute! do you mind posting more pics? i was debating about this one but wanted to see more pics of it. thank you!


Here you go


----------



## micahanne

NYCchihuahua said:


> Are these going on sale? (Secured the other color I wanted that you guys helped me figure out were going on sale!)


Not on my SA’s list .. sorry


----------



## micahanne

marthabun said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 5117700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117702


Oh so pretty! Thank you


----------



## Ijj

Do anyone know if Dior take phone order for sale items? Thanks!


----------



## hlzpenguin

Ijj said:


> Do anyone know if Dior take phone order for sale items? Thanks!


I believe they do but it has to be shipped out to you instead of pick up.


----------



## shoelahver

Can we return sale shoes at Saks? Just wondering if it was different for these sales (first timer here). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kdelz

micahanne said:


> I have an amazing SA also via IG if you need one


Hii! Do you mind sharing the IG?


----------



## bbkctpf

Chic84 said:


> Would it be impossible to shop the sale items in person if I don’t have an SA or have purchase history?


It seems we can shop the public sale!


----------



## bbkctpf

averagejoe said:


> They usually have RTW and shoes leftover from the pre-sale, although shoe sizes will be limited.


Good to know. Thank you.  I see the US has a pretty good selection compared to CA!


----------



## bbkctpf

micahanne said:


> Yup!
> 
> Yup same here! I saw one poster said vanity case but my SA didn’t have that one.there’s tons of RTW though like 30ish pages. Some scarves as well. 4-5 belts.. one lonely twilly
> 
> was able to get 2 sneakers, 1 espadrille and 2 earrings. Was tempted with SLG but held off


Nice haul. I saw maybe 3-4 pages of rtw only. I wanted the anorak in one of the flower prints but gone!


----------



## bbkctpf

micahanne said:


> I have an amazing SA also via IG if you need one


Will dm u! Thank you so much.


----------



## bbkctpf

benjinito said:


> Can you please share which mini book tote is on sale? My store only has the Mille Fleurs one


From memory, the US had the 2 fleur prints and the red dots one - Hope that helps


----------



## bbkctpf

marthabun said:


> Got this cutie from the pre-sale today. C$718 tax in.


Woooo nice find. Very pretty


----------



## bbkctpf

micahanne said:


> im trying to find pictures of it online on actual people but can't seem to find any.
> 
> debating between this d-connect or maybe this one.
> 
> View attachment 5115499
> 
> 
> but i got the item below from this sale too (which i love the neutral color)
> 
> View attachment 5115500


The Hibiscus is so pretty!!! Did u end up getting them too?
I find the d connect more trendy but if it’s something you been eyeing on, now is a good time to get them.


----------



## micahanne

bbkctpf said:


> The Hibiscus is so pretty!!! Did u end up getting them too?
> I find the d connect more trendy but if it’s something you been eyeing on, now is a good time to get them.


i couldn't decide so i told her i was going to get both.. and then later in the day, i changed my mind about the d-connect, if i was going to get it i should just wait for the color that i really want which is the nude one.. so only went with the hibiscus.. this particular sneakers is so comfyy so i don't mind having it in different prints. i have the d-connect in white and some bluish/white/yellow pattern that i have no idea what the name is


----------



## micahanne

Kdelz said:


> Hii! Do you mind sharing the IG?


hi i'll Dm  you her info


----------



## linhnguyent

bbkctpf said:


> Will dm u! Thank you so much.


Hi , can you pm your SA info? Thanks


----------



## bbkctpf

micahanne said:


> i couldn't decide so i told her i was going to get both.. and then later in the day, i changed my mind about the d-connect, if i was going to get it i should just wait for the color that i really want which is the nude one.. so only went with the hibiscus.. this particular sneakers is so comfyy so i don't mind having it in different prints. i have the d-connect in white and some bluish/white/yellow pattern that i have no idea what the name is


Ah very nice!  Glad u got the pair u liked more!

does anyone know if the usa stocks 42 shoe sizes in general? I find it hard to come by in Canada.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Dior sale items Saks 5th Ave. Not the best selection of what's left over.


----------



## micahanne

bbkctpf said:


> Ah very nice!  Glad u got the pair u liked more!
> 
> does anyone know if the usa stocks 42 shoe sizes in general? I find it hard to come by in Canada.



hm im actually not too sure. i follow this girl on IG - gabisfinds and i think she's a 42 and she's a PS as well (or part time at least) you can ask her


----------



## live_love_shop_87

micahanne said:


> hi i'll Dm  you her info



Hi! Could you please share her info? really appreciate it. xx


----------



## micelle

Does anyone know when Dior’s public summer sale 2021 in Singapore is starting?


----------



## gr8bunny

Anyone has info about the sales in Canada????


----------



## gr8bunny

micahanne said:


> Got the info from my SA. Sale 6/24-07/04. Tons of RTW, couple of SLG and even mini book tote. Not bad shoes option and jewelry are ok.


Hello hello is this US only? 

I am in Canada and quite clueless about what’s on sale… but have some pieces that I hope would be on sale!


----------



## bbkctpf

gr8bunny said:


> Anyone has info about the sales in Canada????


I asked someone on ig. They said end of June is public. But right now only rtw is left.


----------



## bbkctpf

micahanne said:


> hm im actually not too sure. i follow this girl on IG - gabisfinds and i think she's a 42 and she's a PS as well (or part time at least) you can ask her


Thanks ill look her up!


----------



## micahanne

gr8bunny said:


> Hello hello is this US only?
> 
> I am in Canada and quite clueless about what’s on sale… but have some pieces that I hope would be on sale!



Hi, not sure about canada. the one that i know is specifically for US


----------



## Rose_bubbles

micahanne said:


> im trying to find pictures of it online on actual people but can't seem to find any.
> 
> debating between this d-connect or maybe this one.
> 
> View attachment 5115499
> 
> 
> but i got the item below from this sale too (which i love the neutral color)
> 
> View attachment 5115500


Oh my god, I'm looking for the first pair. Do you know if your SA still have it size 36, much appreciate. Thank you


----------



## BHPS

*In Canada.
ELITE/VIP Pre-sale began: Early June
Existing Clientele with shopping history: Pre-sale mid-June processed yesterday (June 24th)
Sale to the public: June 27th.

Majority of accessories sold with exception of a few headbands, bag straps, a few squares/shawls. Plenty of RTW.
Very limited sizing in footwear. Either a 35 or 40/41 left.


----------



## BHPS

gr8bunny said:


> Hello hello is this US only?
> 
> I am in Canada and quite clueless about what’s on sale… but have some pieces that I hope would be on sale!


Why don't you just find out the reference number for the item(s) (if it's footwear have your size ready) tell them what you want and call the store directly?
Alternative is to find an SA. Good luck.


----------



## trushoes

Just stopped by a Dior boutique here in the US, and they said the sale is currently still only for existing customers.  Managed to pick up a few things in RTW.


----------



## bbkctpf

BHPS said:


> *In Canada.
> ELITE/VIP Pre-sale began: Early June
> Existing Clientele with shopping history: Pre-sale mid-June processed yesterday (June 24th)
> Sale to the public: June 27th.
> 
> Majority of accessories sold with exception of a few headbands, bag straps, a few squares/shawls. Plenty of RTW.
> Very limited sizing in footwear. Either a 35 or 40/41 left.


Do you know what boutique I can call for size 41 footwear?


----------



## micahanne

Pepper2110 said:


> Oh my god, I'm looking for the first pair. Do you know if your SA still have it size 36, much appreciate. Thank you


Just saw this.. I don’t know sorry. DM me if you want her info. Though  she’s on vacation today, she’s still working but might be a lag in response


----------



## 1Daywish

Hi! 
Does anyone know when there will be a sale in the UK?
Does Dior also organize an online sale?


----------



## BB8

Saw what was on sale yesterday. Unfortunately, not much. Much less than last sale, my SA agreed. Oh well, maybe next one. Hope you all find some goodies for yourselves!


----------



## Styleanyone

I just received this dress and I absolutely love it. It has been long time since I bought RTW from Dior.  I guess I should  have looked into the sale more often


----------



## 1Daywish

Hi! 
Does anyone know when there will be a sale in the UK?
Does Dior also organize an online sale?


----------



## averagejoe

1Daywish said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone know when there will be a sale in the UK?
> Does Dior also organize an online sale?


Not sure about UK sales (I think they tend to happen later since my UK friend shows me sale items from various brands after sales are over in Canada).

Dior does not have any online sales through their website. It is to help protect the image of the brand.


----------



## luvella989

Is the Dior sale in stores only? Is everything pre-sold? Going to New York next weekend. I am curious if anything will be left.


----------



## purse mommy

luvella989 said:


> Is the Dior sale in stores only? Is everything pre-sold? Going to New York next weekend. I am curious if anything will be left.


The pre sale is still going on. South Coast plaza didn't have a lot today. I scored a guitar strap and a slg. shoes in sizes 35-37.5 and 40 It won't be open to the "public" until Tuesday. I am not a vip and I was able to get some things. So it's not too private now.


----------



## luvella989

purse mommy said:


> The pre sale is still going on. South Coast plaza didn't have a lot today. I scored a guitar strap and a slg. shoes in sizes 35-37.5 and 40 It won't be open to the "public" until Tuesday. I am not a vip and I was able to get some things. So it's not too private now.



Good to know. I hope they have stuff left!


----------



## Chic84

I went to the Manhasset (Long Island NY) Dior store on Saturday and they had some clothes, shoes, a scarf, and some sunglasses on sale. No SLGs.


----------



## fibbi

So is the sales only in US ? How about Canada ? Does anyone know the sales date? Thank you


----------



## lc00308

Hi all! Has anybody shopped with Dior boutique SAs internationally before, either directly shipped or thru a forwarding address? I'm located in Asia and am eyeing some sale pieces in the US! I know it's possible with department store SAs but discounts are deeper directly with Dior


----------



## Styleanyone

As far as I know, the boutique is 40% off while the department store is 50%. I might be wrong since I haven’t shopped at boutique.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I went into Saks fifth Dior. They have at least 5 racks of clothing left that will probably be shipped off to the outlets. I went to the men's Dior where I purchased pocket square handkerchiefs at 50% off dark navy blue and grey. They had small jewelry pieces left and not much for rtw. Posting pictures of what's left of the sale from Bergdorf's, Saks,
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 and Dior Boutique.


----------



## Styleanyone

I think most of the good goodies were gone in presale.


----------



## tutu2008

Styleanyone said:


> As far as I know, the boutique is 40% off while the department store is 50%. I might be wrong since I haven’t shopped at boutique.


Other way around


----------



## tutu2008

Picked up these pretties last week.

I previously felt the book tote was overpriced, big and heavy to me. This mini book tote was hard to pass when it was marked 50% off as the floral embroidery was one of my favorite. It has since made me reconsider my feelings on the book tote as the embroidery detail really is a work of art. This mini is exactly that, mini. But it’s absolutely beautiful!

The wallet is different than all the other classics I have. At 50% it was a a great deal. It’s actually holds a lot for its low price of $365 

First sale season I come out empty handed from RTW & shoes. Slim pickings even last week at presale.


----------



## averagejoe

fibbi said:


> So is the sales only in US ? How about Canada ? Does anyone know the sales date? Thank you


The sale opened to the public yesterday (June 27)


----------



## fibbi

tutu2008 said:


> Picked up these pretties last week.
> 
> I previously felt the book tote was overpriced, big and heavy to me. This mini book tote was hard to pass when it was marked 50% off as the floral embroidery was one of my favorite. It has since made me reconsider my feelings on the book tote as the embroidery detail really is a work of art. This mini is exactly that, mini. But it’s absolutely beautiful!
> 
> The wallet is different than all the other classics I have. At 50% it was a a great deal. It’s actually holds a lot for its low price of $365
> 
> First sale season I come out empty handed from RTW & shoes. Slim pickings even last week at presale.
> View attachment 5123923
> View attachment 5123924
> View attachment 5123925


Oh my....how can anyone pass this book tote for 50% off!!! I wish I saw one locally too!
Love it!


----------



## Katostar

I picked up these from the sale and had considered getting shoes and slg but only got these in the end


----------



## platanoparty

Which seasons are for sale? Really love the 21 spring Palto jacket but wasn’t sure if it was too soon to be included!


----------



## micahanne

Shoes from the sale. Was debating between d connect and one of the walkndior shoes but went with this one.


----------



## dazedreamer

micahanne said:


> hi i'll Dm  you her info


Hi can you share with me her IG? Thank you !


----------



## iferodi

Are there any sales this time of the year?


----------



## averagejoe

iferodi said:


> Are there any sales this time of the year?


Depends on the region. In Canada, it is usually the first week of December.


----------



## njnear

averagejoe said:


> Depends on the region. In Canada, it is usually the first week of December.


Thank you for the information!  Looking at flights RIGHT NOW!


----------



## hlzpenguin

Anyone knows about the date in the US yet?


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Pop by the sale last week and managed to score a strap and ring


----------



## xiaoxiao

sandycps said:


> Pop by the sale last week and managed to score a strap and ring
> 
> View attachment 5261340



Omg amazing!!! Sales have started?


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

xiaoxiao said:


> Omg amazing!!! Sales have started?



Yep it started on black friday


----------



## coreenmd

sandycps said:


> Pop by the sale last week and managed to score a strap and ring
> 
> View attachment 5261340


May I ask how much the sale was? Which store did you go to?


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

pixiedust82 said:


> May I ask how much the sale was? Which store did you go to?



I bought it from Singapore boutique and the sale is at 40%


----------



## xiaoxiao

sandycps said:


> Yep it started on black friday



I was told it’s so popular here there might not be a sale this season.


----------



## spartanwoman

I talked to my SA last week and she said there will be a sale in December, but was not sure when.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

xiaoxiao said:


> I was told it’s so popular here there might not be a sale this season.



Oh wow!! where are you based?


----------



## xiaoxiao

sandycps said:


> Oh wow!! where are you based?


Germany


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

xiaoxiao said:


> Germany



aww dont be sad. But it's strange that they dont have sale because it's popular. Does it meant that it was all sold out?


----------



## xiaoxiao

sandycps said:


> aww dont be sad. But it's strange that they dont have sale because it's popular. Does it meant that it was all sold out?



from what I understand, yes. Apparently 2 or 3 years ago they also skipped sale because majority of them are sold, whatever was left for sent to bigger stores during the sale season. Quite interesting indeed!


----------



## CrazyCool01

This is from my SA (Australia sale)


----------



## micahanne

They’re doing presale (or pre-sell? Im always confuse with that one) now for 12/09


----------



## mimi 123

Saks had presale since last Friday. A lot of items (jewelries) were gone around noon time.


----------



## iferodi

Houston, TX in Saks started jewelry and scarf sale yesterday. No RTW yet though


----------



## CrazyCool01

Here are sale items (US) contact your SA


----------



## CrazyCool01

Costume Jewellery sale


----------



## CrazyCool01

RTW - credits to Victoriaon5th on insta


----------



## CrazyCool01

RTW


----------



## needachange21

Does stand alone boutiques participate on the sale too?


----------



## may3545

My SA said that each boutique has their own sale inventory, and they cannot ship to other stores. Each boutique will have different items based on what's available. I am purchasing from two different boutiques as each store has different sizes and inventory.


----------



## hlzpenguin

needachange21 said:


> Does stand alone boutiques participate on the sale too?


Yes.


----------



## CrazyCool01

More


----------



## Styleanyone

CrazyCool01 said:


> More


Which boutique have those?


----------



## 1Daywish

Hi there
What about sale in UK?
Does someone know when and where?
Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

needachange21 said:


> Does stand alone boutiques participate on the sale too?


Yes. Dior only operates through company-owned boutiques and concessions so they have the same sales by region. Of course, it still depends on the availability of the items at each location. Head office sends out what items can be marked down, and each location will mark down whatever inventory they have which matches the markdowns from head office.


----------



## needachange21

averagejoe said:


> Yes. Dior only operates through company-owned boutiques and concessions so they have the same sales by region. Of course, it still depends on the availability of the items at each location. Head office sends out what items can be marked down, and each location will mark down whatever inventory they have which matches the markdowns from head office.


Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## fibbi

Went to check out the sales today in boutique. Not much left I like a top but it’s two sizes smaller. Could get  the skirt but it’s 6k even mark down it would be almost 4K with tax. Finally give up . But I did get a belt and ring (fashion jewelry)I am happy as I am looking for a narrow belt lately . Also pay the deposit for the macrocannage coat can’t wait to receive it. 

I was also hoping phone pouch would be on sale but only seasonal pattern which is not my liking. Will get a lady Dior phone pouch later on.


----------



## leyley.27

I was able to get this today on sale at the boutique (40% off). There's a couple of belts, but the sizes are limited.


----------



## stockcharlie

leyley.27 said:


> View attachment 5268212
> 
> I was able to get this today on sale at the boutique (40% off). There's a couple of belts, but the sizes are limited.


That’s pretty good finds! I’m going to the boutique tmr, hopefully I’ll score some good items like you did


----------



## glitzgal97

would you ladies wear a men's sweatshirt?  There's a men's sweatshirt on sale I really want for myself haha but not sure how the sizing would go


----------



## hlzpenguin

glitzgal97 said:


> would you ladies wear a men's sweatshirt?  There's a men's sweatshirt on sale I really want for myself haha but not sure how the sizing would go


I would if the sizing fits (which usually won’t in my case). I like some of the men’s designs!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

leyley.27 said:


> View attachment 5268212
> 
> I was able to get this today on sale at the boutique (40% off). There's a couple of belts, but the sizes are limited.



LOVE the belt!!!


----------



## fibbi

I got these 40% off too. Glad to able to find my size


----------



## fibbi

leyley.27 said:


> View attachment 5268212
> 
> I was able to get this today on sale at the boutique (40% off). There's a couple of belts, but the sizes are limited.


love these belt!


----------



## xiaoxiao

fibbi said:


> I got these 40% off too. Glad to able to find my size



yes so jealous!!! I have this but full price.


----------



## fibbi

glitzgal97 said:


> would you ladies wear a men's sweatshirt?  There's a men's sweatshirt on sale I really want for myself haha but not sure how the sizing would go


I recently got a mens sweatshirt from LV . Need alteration though . Didn’t have one with Dior.


----------



## fibbi

xiaoxiao said:


> yes so jealous!!! I have this but full price.


Hey I think I should be more jealous that you wear those RTW so pretty! Today I was so reluctant to get a skirt on sale because I am 4 times larger than you I think I look too big on a puffy skirt


----------



## 880

glitzgal97 said:


> would you ladies wear a men's sweatshirt?  There's a men's sweatshirt on sale I really want for myself haha but not sure how the sizing would go


Yes, but normally sizing in mens is too big. If it can be tailored, and you love it, why not. I prefer a lot of the Mens designs and wish I would fit into them. Plus, mens side is much better priced 

Mens sale as per my SA is  most of the Kenny Scarf Tiger and Peter Doig Camo/Military Suiting

in the boutiques, there was a limited assortment of womens RTW, and only a few shoe models (at least in my sizes)

There are fur coats from I think 2017 on sale. I believe flagship boutique is 50% off for sale items


----------



## fibbi

Does anyone know if Dior shoes will be on sale in holt renfrew (Boxing Day?) ? I was eyeing on a sneaker hoping it goes on sale. Thx!


----------



## 880

fibbi said:


> Does anyone know if Dior shoes will be on sale in holt renfrew (Boxing Day?) ? I was eyeing on a sneaker hoping it goes on sale. Thx!


There are some sneakers on sale including two walk in dior. These were the sale Items in my size  (there may be more depending on stock availability in your location)


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> There are some sneakers on sale including two walk in dior. These were the sale Items in my size  (there may be more depending on stock availability in your location)
> 
> View attachment 5268418


Can’t tell very well from the box (I need glasses I was looking for this one:




__





						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com
				



But this wasn’t on sale in my boutique. I was hoping department stores may have it on sale later on


----------



## xiaoxiao

fibbi said:


> Hey I think I should be more jealous that you wear those RTW so pretty! Today I was so reluctant to get a skirt on sale because I am 4 times larger than you I think I look too big on a puffy skirt



oh dear not at all!! I truly think most of the Dior’s RTW is very body type inclusive. Looking at our own here, I find everything on everyone so flattering, which makes me adore Dior even more. I think some brands, like dolce, gucci, and even to some certain extend, Hermes, suits one type of body more than the others. But Dior, especially some skirts and dresses, is practical, appropriate and easy to mix and match with the others.  Now, that skirt, do you have a pix? It will be fun to virtually shop with you.


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

may3545 said:


> My SA said that each boutique has their own sale inventory, and they cannot ship to other stores. Each boutique will have different items based on what's available. I am purchasing from two different boutiques as each store has different sizes and inventory.


Are you in the US? My SA sent me two lookbooks, one is the inventory she has at the local boutique and the other of items on sale that are available elsewhere. She said she can request to transfer items from other boutiques if my size is available (Not sure if full deposit is required or not).


----------



## may3545

tanya^luv^purse said:


> Are you in the US? My SA sent me two lookbooks, one is the inventory she has at the local boutique and the other of items on sale that are available elsewhere. She said she can request to transfer items from other boutiques if my size is available (Not sure if full deposit is required or not).



yes, US!


----------



## RaspberryJam

Any more intel on shoes?? Looking for the pink houndstooth sling backs although I think they may be from this season…


----------



## bonbini

RaspberryJam said:


> Any more intel on shoes?? Looking for the pink houndstooth sling backs although I think they may be from this season…


To my knowledge, those won't be in the sale because they are current season.


----------



## RaspberryJam

bonbini said:


> To my knowledge, those won't be in the sale because they are current season.



Thank you...one could hope hehe


----------



## chococatx

Beautiful 140 shawl, belt & ring (not pictured) from today's sale  I had bought the ring previously full price, but since it has been less than 30 days, I returned it so I could get the sale price


----------



## thundercloud

Was thrilled to get these on sale. Love them!


----------



## stockcharlie

Bracelet from the sale


----------



## fibbi

Btw, are you able to get xmas packaging for the sales item? I was told only basic packaging for sales I didn't get those x'mas box...


----------



## fibbi

xiaoxiao said:


> oh dear not at all!! I truly think most of the Dior’s RTW is very body type inclusive. Looking at our own here, I find everything on everyone so flattering, which makes me adore Dior even more. I think some brands, like dolce, gucci, and even to some certain extend, Hermes, suits one type of body more than the others. But Dior, especially some skirts and dresses, is practical, appropriate and easy to mix and match with the others.  Now, that skirt, do you have a pix? It will be fun to virtually shop with you.


This is me in the skirt earlier when I try on (not during the sales period). I was reluctant to get it as it’s 6K I think really pricey for a skirt . (For that amount is rather get a wool coat).  I am not sure what kind of top to match. And seems to be more spring/ summer look. I  like this pattern though. so when it goes on sale I reconsider but finally give up . I also think it’s not as flattering as I hope it would be .


----------



## chnl.luv

Does Nordstrom participate in the sale too? There are no stand alone boutiques around me


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

fibbi said:


> This is me in the skirt earlier when I try on (not during the sales period). I was reluctant to get it as it’s 6K I think really pricey for a skirt . (For that amount is rather get a wool coat).  I am not sure what kind of top to match. And seems to be more spring/ summer look. I  like this pattern though. so when it goes on sale I reconsider but finally give up . I also think it’s not as flattering as I hope it would be .


This skirt should be on sale right now - maybe check again with your SA? *Edit to say I'm in the US. I'm sure sale selection differs from country to country...


----------



## xiaoxiao

fibbi said:


> This is me in the skirt earlier when I try on (not during the sales period). I was reluctant to get it as it’s 6K I think really pricey for a skirt . (For that amount is rather get a wool coat).  I am not sure what kind of top to match. And seems to be more spring/ summer look. I  like this pattern though. so when it goes on sale I reconsider but finally give up . I also think it’s not as flattering as I hope it would be .



ah I see what you mean. I agree with you: you have many choices around that price range.


----------



## luxsal

I dont have a Dior boutique in my state. Is it possible to shop at another boutique? Can someone please share a SA who can help? I really want espadrilles and dont want to pay crazy reseller prices. TIA!!


----------



## TankerToad

This was on sale but one size too small - this skirt runs small- if anyone sees a 40 or 42 please let me know
It’s so cute! Looks lovely with my Dior crop jacket


----------



## fibbi

tanya^luv^purse said:


> This skirt should be on sale right now - maybe check again with your SA? *Edit to say I'm in the US. I'm sure sale selection differs from country to country...


Yes it’s on sale but still I found it a bit pricey . I got the macro cannage coat that day .


----------



## spartanwoman

salal04 said:


> I dont have a Dior boutique in my state. Is it possible to shop at another boutique? Can someone please share a SA who can help? I really want espadrilles and dont want to pay crazy reseller prices. TIA!!


I called around to a couple boutiques until i was able to find what i wanted (Mitzahs to match my book tote.) i ended up working with someone at the boutique inside The Wynn in Vegas. Also bought a beautiful gold necklace and she is shipping them to me. I would just call some of the boutiques until you can find what you are looking for.


----------



## luxsal

spartanwoman said:


> I called around to a couple boutiques until i was able to find what i wanted (Mitzahs to match my book tote.) i ended up working with someone at the boutique inside The Wynn in Vegas. Also bought a beautiful gold necklace and she is shipping them to me. I would just call some of the boutiques until you can find what you are looking for.


Thank you so much! I was at my local saks and they had some Dior shoes on sale. I was very surprised as we don’t have a Dior boutique here. I was able to score these beauties. They match my Lady D cherry red perfectly!


----------



## micahanne

Christmas came early, love the super comfy espadrilles and I ended up liking the dior id more than I think I would. Finally grab my first scarf and got some earring as well. Waiting for one more earring to come


----------



## Ingvaarus

Does anybody know, if the Dior sale is already over (or took it even place) in Germany? I was in a Munich boutique today, but an SA was unable to give me a clear Information (maybe due to some kind of language barrier idk)...


----------



## 880

fibbi said:


> This is me in the skirt earlier when I try on (not during the sales period). I was reluctant to get it as it’s 6K I think really pricey for a skirt . (For that amount is rather get a wool coat).  I am not sure what kind of top to match. And seems to be more spring/ summer look. I  like this pattern though. so when it goes on sale I reconsider but finally give up . I also think it’s not as flattering as I hope it would be .


I have this skirt if its the techo taffeta with elastic waistband. I think it is very flattering on you. the Techno taffeta was extremely durable (I wore it throughout my three week trip to Italy last September (dressed up with an off the shoulder sleeveless jacket or dressed down with a t shirt, hoodie, or cardigan and sneakers. It sailed through being rolled and stuffed into my carry on, and I wore mine through early fall. I’ve also pulled it up to under my arms and worn it belted as a dress, but a neutrAl coat is no doubt more practical For colder weather
either way, you cannot go wrong


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> I have this skirt if its the techo taffeta with elastic waistband. I think it is very flattering on you. the Techno taffeta was extremely durable (I wore it throughout my three week trip to Italy last September (dressed up with an off the shoulder sleeveless jacket or dressed down with a t shirt, hoodie, or cardigan and sneakers. It sailed through being rolled and stuffed into my carry on, and I wore mine through early fall. I’ve also pulled it up to under my arms and worn it belted as a dress, but a neutrAl coat is no doubt more practical For colder weather
> either way, you cannot go wrong


I do love that dress but at that price point I'd rather get something that I would wear more often. Talking about travel...one time I put on a white coat to a trip, and guess what...the pen ink (when I need to fill out custom form) leaks and my beloved white coat is forever gone....(even after a few times cleaning it stills not completely clean). So everything "white" I just have to be more careful and I tend to not wear that during travel ever again....


----------



## micahanne

Came in late… I wanted the hoops but my SA couldn’t get secure one so I got a crawler instead… my first one!


----------



## ingenieux00

Is the sale over? I've been working with an SA but she hasn't told me about any sales or showed me any sale items when I had an appointment at 5th Ave with her yesterday. Do they do any after-Christmas sales or are they done with markdowns until summer?


----------



## averagejoe

ingenieux00 said:


> Is the sale over? I've been working with an SA but she hasn't told me about any sales or showed me any sale items when I had an appointment at 5th Ave with her yesterday. Do they do any after-Christmas sales or are they done with markdowns until summer?


The North American sale is over. The next sale should be in June or July.


----------



## chococatx

I'm hearing Dior sales will start again soon


----------



## jojoxiexie

chococatx said:


> I'm hearing Dior sales will start again soon


Do you know the dates? Thanks


----------



## chococatx

jojoxiexie said:


> Do you know the dates? Thanks


I do not. I would reach out to your Dior SAs or pop buy for a visit to hint and ask about it. If anyone else here knows, please feel free to drop info


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

Hi, what is usually included in Dior sales (bags and SLGs, shoes, accessories, jewelry, RTW)...? 
Is it only in stand alone boutiques or in leased/department stores as well? TIA


----------



## averagejoe

IrresistibleLuxe said:


> Hi, what is usually included in Dior sales (bags and SLGs, shoes, accessories, jewelry, RTW)...?
> Is it only in stand alone boutiques or in leased/department stores as well? TIA


It takes place in all Dior locations, including department store concessions, subject to product availability. Everything you listed has at some point made their way into a sale, although bags are often very limited.


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

averagejoe said:


> It takes place in all Dior locations, including department store concessions, subject to product availability. Everything you listed has at some point made their way into a sale, although bags are often very limited.


Thank you!


----------



## jojoxiexie

chococatx said:


> I do not. I would reach out to your Dior SAs or pop buy for a visit to hint and ask about it. If anyone else here knows, please feel free to drop info


Thanks! I will reach out


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

My SA says they only get 1-2 days notice of when the sale starts


----------



## NYCchihuahua

monet_notthepainter said:


> My SA says they only get 1-2 days notice of when the sale starts


Asked today and they said this also (NYC soho location)


----------



## mzbaglady1

I just went back through this thread and looked at the posts for the summer sale. I think it's bs when the Sa is telling customers that are inquiring about the sale they don't have any information until two days before the sale. Apparently the VIP clients shop early in June. They already received their information to presell. The public shops towards the end of June. So if the dates haven't changed much for the presell VIP will shop probably after Memorial day holiday.


----------



## averagejoe

mzbaglady1 said:


> I just went back through this thread and looked at the posts for the summer sale. I think it's bs when the Sa is telling customers that are inquiring about the sale they don't have any information until two days before the sale. Apparently the VIP clients shop early in June. They already received their information to presell. The public shops towards the end of June. So if the dates haven't changed much for the presell VIP will shop probably after Memorial day holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411063
> View attachment 5411064


I think they receive the information about sales about 2 days before the Tier 1 client sale. They offer the sales in tiers. By the time the Tier 2 and then the regular clients get to access the sale, several days would have passed since the SAs are informed of what goes on sale.


----------



## mzbaglady1

averagejoe said:


> I think they receive the information about sales about 2 days before the Tier 1 client sale. They offer the sales in tiers. By the time the Tier 2 and then the regular clients get to access the sale, several days would have passed since the SAs are informed of what goes on sale.


Ok. Thank you. I was in Saks fifth Avenue Dior when I came across the employees starting to pull out what looked like merchandise that would have been for the sale. And of course the answer I received was they didn't have any information.


----------



## PollyHsieh

How do I know if I'm tier 1 or 2


----------



## starrysky7

Does Dior ever have a sale on their website?


----------



## noegirl

starrysky7 said:


> Does Dior ever have a sale on their website?


No


----------



## starrysky7

noegirl said:


> No



Thank you, too bad I'd have to leave the house...


----------



## stockcharlie

Anyone has updates on the sale?


----------



## persimmonkelly

stockcharlie said:


> Anyone has updates on the sale?


Are you in US? Presale has started yesterday


----------



## Gal4Dior

I wasn’t very happy with the sales merchandise this round. Mostly the bright overly trendy items had the selection of sizes for RTW. All the ones I loved where not available at my boutique and such limited sizes.  Shoe selection was similar. 

I believe the official sale starts end of next week. Presale started already.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Anyone shopped the presale see any accessories? Card cases, costume jewelry, scarfs?


----------



## persimmonkelly

mzbaglady1 said:


> Anyone shopped the presale see any accessories? Card cases, costume jewelry, scarfs?


Yes there are! go ask your SA (also inventory varies from store to store so you should ask diff SAs)


----------



## mzbaglady1

persimmonkelly said:


> Yes there are! go ask your SA (also inventory varies from store to store so you should ask diff SAs)


Thank you.


----------



## RaspberryJam

Were the houndstooth slingbacks included?


----------



## Gal4Dior

RaspberryJam said:


> Were the houndstooth slingbacks included?


No, I didn’t see those. I for sure would have snapped them up if they had them for the sale. Mostly shoes with the gold heels, a lot of bright sporty sandals, sneakers.


----------



## 880

+1 with @LVSistinaMM 
Presale has started in the US. I declined bc I haven’t been enthused by the last RTW collection, but my SA said there wasn’t much ( compared to last year when there was a ton of stuff). I was told usually Dior sale is after chanel, and chanel US declined to have a sale this year (Not enough stuff to sell). Brunello presale is also very sparse except for some sweaters.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Starting to see some Dior sale items. Not impressed. So far I haven't seen footwear.


----------



## ingenieux00

Anyone have intel on what's on sale for men? I went to Fifth Ave today and since my regular SA left I worked with someone else today and she told me that Dior doesn't do sales. I was like, ummmm liar liar pants on fire


----------



## mzbaglady1

ingenieux00 said:


> Anyone have intel on what's on sale for men? I went to Fifth Ave today and since my regular SA left I worked with someone else today and she told me that Dior doesn't do sales. I was like, ummmm liar liar pants on fire


It's all over IG I don't know why Sa keep lying to customers. These pictures are from Saks men's Dior.


----------



## ingenieux00

mzbaglady1 said:


> It's all over IG I don't know why Sa keep lying to customers. These pictures are from Saks men's Dior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430562
> View attachment 5430563
> View attachment 5430564


Thanks so much!


----------



## mzbaglady1

ingenieux00 said:


> Thanks so much!


Your welcome.


----------



## roxta

mzbaglady1 said:


> It's all over IG I don't know why Sa keep lying to customers. These pictures are from Saks men's Dior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430562
> View attachment 5430563
> View attachment 5430564


It baffles me why SAs would lie about a sale being on. It's as if they get reprimanded for selling sale items. You would think that the whole point of a sale is to move unsold stock quickly and when a customer specifically asks about a sale, they are looking to purchase and get this process happening. It's not like they are putting up a big sale sign in the window which some may feel "cheapens" the brand. If you are in store and asking an SA directly, that seems pretty discreet to me. What's the worse that could happen by them being honest? You find some items you like on sale and buy them? Oh no! Is it better to lie and say there is no sale and then the customer just walks out?

Scratching my head with this one...


----------



## mzbaglady1

roxta said:


> It baffles me why SAs would lie about a sale being on. It's as if they get reprimanded for selling sale items. You would think that the whole point of a sale is to move unsold stock quickly and when a customer specifically asks about a sale, they are looking to purchase and get this process happening. It's not like they are putting up a big sale sign in the window which some may feel "cheapens" the brand. If you are in store and asking an SA directly, that seems pretty discreet to me. What's the worse that could happen by them being honest? You find some items you like on sale and buy them? Oh no! Is it better to lie and say there is no sale and then the customer just walks out?
> 
> Scratching my head with this one...


Thank you. I contacted a Dior boutique who I already sent pictures of sale items from Saks and the Sa denied having any information but Dior tells me Saks Dior is the same as the boutiques.


----------



## roxta

mzbaglady1 said:


> Thank you. I contacted a Dior boutique who I already sent pictures of sale items from Saks and the Sa denied having any information but Dior tells me Saks Dior is the same as the boutiques.


Once again, it makes me wonder if SAs get punished for selling items on sale..... so weird. Maybe they have to hit a certain threshold of full price transactions before they are allowed to talk about sales and the SA hasn't reached it yet. I can't think of anything else.


----------



## tea4two

Was able to peruse the sale today tho I'm not tier 1 or 2 and hardly buy anything at the boutique, but my SA knows I appreciate RTW. As previous posters have commented, there wasn't much merch but there were plenty of sneakers both high tops and low profile, Dway(?) slides in baby pink and baby blue, gold heeled shoes, rubber boots, a few 90 X 90 scarves. As for RTW, most of the clothing is from Spring/Summer 2022 as well as from Fall/Winter 2021. Surprised that they had quite a few navy single breasted bar jackets with 3/4 length sleeves which were in sizes 36-40. A couple of beautiful dresses: fantasy printed taffeta as well as striped silk cotton. Also had Chez Moi as well as Mariniére striped sweaters, Etoile technical jersey line, pleated denim skirts, various long sleeved cashmere sweaters in both constellation and butterfly motifs. That's about all I can remember.


----------



## boomer1234

Went in yesterday to try on some items. Came home with the dress, jacket and white top (not sale). There were quite a few high tops for sale too.


----------



## ProShopper1

tea4two said:


> Was able to peruse the sale today tho I'm not tier 1 or 2 and hardly buy anything at the boutique, but my SA knows I appreciate RTW. As previous posters have commented, there wasn't much merch but there were plenty of sneakers both high tops and low profile, Dway(?) slides in baby pink and baby blue, gold heeled shoes, rubber boots, a few 90 X 90 scarves. As for RTW, most of the clothing is from Spring/Summer 2022 as well as from Fall/Winter 2021. Surprised that they had quite a few navy single breasted bar jackets with 3/4 length sleeves which were in sizes 36-40. A couple of beautiful dresses: fantasy printed taffeta as well as striped silk cotton. Also had Chez Moi as well as Mariniére striped sweaters, Etoile technical jersey line, pleated denim skirts, various long sleeved cashmere sweaters in both constellation and butterfly motifs. That's about all I can remember.


Do you recall which scarves were included?


----------



## tutu2008

ProShopper1 said:


> Do you recall which scarves were included?


They are the 90 inch silk scarves from the ‘pop’ collection (the bold color block prints some with animal or floral).


----------



## Thaotran

There wasn’t much from this sale in Canada. Many silk scarves, “trendy” rtw with bright colors like star leggings. I got a simple sweater and a pair of heart tribals (the only pair of earrings there).


----------



## Gal4Dior

boomer1234 said:


> Went in yesterday to try on some items. Came home with the dress, jacket and white top (not sale). There were quite a few high tops for sale too.


Amazing finds! The jacket and dress! Was this store in the US? If so, whereabouts?


----------



## tea4two

ProShopper1 said:


> Do you recall which scarves were included?



I don't know the actual names of the scarves but just as @tutu2008 pointed out, the scarves are bold graphic prints as well as colour blocking in bright splashes of colours: turquoise, magenta, orange... no neutral colours or patterns. One of them had a zebra on it and kind of reminded me of Hermès' Zebra Pegasus pattern.


----------



## tea4two

For those of you who are in Canada, Holt Renfrew recently put their Dior shoes on sale though the selection is not as varied as the Dior boutique. Mainly sneakers and rubber boots. 40 off regular prices.


----------



## 880

I,wonder if SAs are told not to mention the sale during previews to preserve the bulk of stock for their regular clients. My SA indicated to me that sizes and styles are somewhat limited, at least in the categories I would generally consider. I haven’t liked the last two collections, so I skipped presale. If I didn’t like it enough to consider it at full price, I’m not going to buy it on sale.


----------



## tutu2008

tutu2008 said:


> They are the 90 inch silk scarves from the ‘pop’ collection (the bold color block prints some with animal or floral).


 I meant 90 cm , not inch! Haha


----------



## mzbaglady1

880 said:


> I,wonder if SAs are told not to mention the sale during previews to preserve the bulk of stock for their regular clients. My SA indicated to me that sizes and styles are somewhat limited, at least in the categories I would generally consider. I haven’t liked the last two collections, so I skipped presale. If I didn’t like it enough to consider it at full price, I’m not going to buy it on sale.


I agree with your whole statement 100%. 
I feel the same way when merchandise come to the outlets. If I didn't like the item at full retail I am definitely not going to purchase on sale or outlet. And yes the Sa are not mentioning pre-sale to customers that are not their regular clients.


----------



## glitzgal97

Not boutique but saks Neimans Nordstrom’s all marked select dior shoes 40% off today!


----------



## fice16

880 said:


> I,wonder if SAs are told not to mention the sale during previews to preserve the bulk of stock for their regular clients. My SA indicated to me that sizes and styles are somewhat limited, at least in the categories I would generally consider. I haven’t liked the last two collections, so I skipped presale. If I didn’t like it enough to consider it at full price, I’m not going to buy it on sale.



Same here too.  I also could not find anything I like the last 2 collections (except 2 mini-skirts).  
So, I won't push myself to buy the sale items, if they are not really the items I like or would consider for full-priced purchase.


----------



## boomer1234

LVSistinaMM said:


> Amazing finds! The jacket and dress! Was this store in the US? If so, whereabouts?


Yes US. I am in Texas!


----------



## mishelbe

All that was left : (

1.  Dior Boutique
2.  Dior Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## fibbi

Been to the sales in boutique but didn’t find much. Mostly shoes (tons of sneakers)  but not really my size. I only tried on a pair of  animal print walk’nDior but not really fit well so I pass. Bought a  fashion jewelry instead . Not impressed with the sales RTW this year. Actually I mean not impressed in the RTW of this season in general …


----------



## tea4two

fibbi said:


> Been to the sales in boutique but didn’t find much. Mostly shoes (tons of sneakers)  but not really my size. I only tried on a pair of  animal print walk’nDior but not really fit well so I pass. Bought a  fashion jewelry instead . Not impressed with the sales RTW this year. Actually I mean not impressed in the RTW of this season in general …



According to my SA, the sales merchandise in Asia specifically China was plentiful and a wide assortment compared to N America. I am guessing that due to Covid and quarantines, overall sales were quite sluggish in the past few seasons hence much of their inventory made it this year's summer sale.


----------



## chococatx

I didn't see many RTW this time around, but was able to get a couple shoes, belt & costume jewelry. I'm still glad Dior holds sales. I was really disappointed Chanel announced NO sales for the summer, so all my $ went to Dior sales.


----------



## Lwy

Hi, does anyone know if the sale has started in UK? Thanks


----------



## dnawawa

As someone mentioned before, if you are in Canada, they have some shoes on sale at holts.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Pre-sale rtw, shoes, and accessories are starting to pop up on various social media platforms for the U. S. I think the private sale starts on December 8 for the U. S. From what I have seen  so far for rtw animal prints and black and yellow plaids are plentiful for this sale.


----------



## Kristy0316

Dior sales started last week during "black friday sales" week, ended here in Asia country.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I just came back to check this thread and looks like the sale leaks are popping up on social media platforms. Saks I believe is starting their presale for the men's rtw.


----------



## BB8

(Cross-posted with other Dior thread.)
Attended the pre-sell. I did find some things but unfortunately they didn't fit me.  A better selection than the last sale, but still, nothing really knocked me off of my feet beyond a few items. I walked away with these sunglasses and a new twilly that hopefully will go with my Fard LD. Thankful to my SA for inviting me.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I came across this cutie on sale at Saks fifth ave Dior.


----------



## Fendiorlv

They had a lot of rtw on sale at my boutique, a lot of the cactus jack collection and also some really nice classic jackets. Definitely A+ on the rtw selection. Scarves, shoes and costume jewelry was okay but nothing super eyecatching and sunglasses were okay as well.


----------



## Frivole88

Is the sale will be open to public? Any idea when is the date?


----------



## Fendiorlv

Frivole88 said:


> Is the sale will be open to public? Any idea when is the date?


They said the first week of january but idk if that’s the same everywhere.


----------



## fice16

A few years ago, the Dior Sales were open to public in last week of December (around 12/23 - 12/26).


----------



## aksaiyo

In my country (Asia) we had the sale the weekend before thanksgiving.
These were the items on sale, of course, stock varies by country and store.


----------



## BB8

aksaiyo said:


> In my country (Asia) we had the sale the weekend before thanksgiving.
> These were the items on sale, of course, stock varies by country and store.
> 
> View attachment 5672771
> View attachment 5672772
> View attachment 5672773
> View attachment 5672774
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672780
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672781


WOW, this is amazing stock! My store only had a fraction of this offering (U.S.)


----------



## aksaiyo

BB8 said:


> WOW, this is amazing stock! My store only had a fraction of this offering (U.S.)


I asked my SA to help me snag a couple items but only one out of the three I asked for was around by the time she could get to it. I’m a regular at my store but I assume this is the full selection, and the VIPs had first pick over it, then the regulars, by the time it’s open to everyone else there probably isn’t much left.


----------



## mzbaglady1

aksaiyo said:


> I asked my SA to help me snag a couple items but only one out of the three I asked for was around by the time she could get to it. I’m a regular at my store but I assume this is the full selection, and the VIPs had first pick over it, then the regulars, by the time it’s open to everyone else there probably isn’t much left.


Yes this is usually how these sales turns out. I just happen to get lucky  and found something at Saks men's Dior sale.  I went to the boutique and because I wasn't VIP I wasn't allowed to shop the sale but I had the master list with the style numbers and product availability some items was confirmed what was at this boutique. I always come across some previous sale items at the Dior outlets.


----------



## BB8

aksaiyo said:


> I asked my SA to help me snag a couple items but only one out of the three I asked for was around by the time she could get to it. I’m a regular at my store but I assume this is the full selection, and the VIPs had first pick over it, then the regulars, by the time it’s open to everyone else there probably isn’t much left.


Interesting! I wonder if each boutique has a different method/schedule of sales release. My SA invited me to the presell, the inventory was small (not a flagship Dior), and during checkout I asked if the sale was opening to the public the following day. I was told: "Not even yet. It's moving from presell today to regular sale tomorrow. Public is later." I didn't press it further. I am by no means a VIP.


----------

